# The Foil Works! And $60 is suggested



## MotorGal (Dec 1, 2017)

Drunk couple (smelling like they just showered in alcohol) left their phone in my car. Next passenger pointed it out. 

I went straight to 7/11 and bought foil. I should have already had some in car for the next time phone left. Wrapped it 2 or 3 layers and worked like a charm. No find my phone annoying ringing. No person showing up at my door. Just peace and quiet.

Had gone home about 3:30 am and went to bed.

Woke up and I had emails and calls about lost phone from passengers and Uber.

I ended up in long explanation to Uber that 1) they are not to give out my personal number and 2) I’ll just take to their hub Monday

Why? Because with Uber’s messages, phone calls it takes to riders, text messages, plans to meet, then not able to take long rides, missing surges, possibly replanning meet, the time, the expense, etc. All that coming to around 2 hours making me lose $30 at minimum per hour if I was doing what I planned when it has anything to do with Uber (driving). A total of “around” $60.

I strongly suggested they quit telling riders the little driver will be happy to return their phone for $15!

If the phone is important, keep it in the purse they won’t leave behind, keep In phone holster close to their body, glue it to their hand.

But Uber should never assume drivers are so stupid as to give up their 2 hours (in total) of returning a phone for less than $60.

I hope other drivers are looking out for their business income as well as personal life.

Note: I didn’t use all these exact words


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Honestly, I thought this thread was going to be about tin foil hats… 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

MotorGal said:


> If the phone is important, keep it in the purse they won’t leave behind, keep In phone holster close to their body, glue it to their hand.


Y’all women are so damn chatty all the time yapping about useless shit, I just assume it’s already welded to their damn ear.


----------



## ChicagoHeat12 (May 6, 2015)

MotorGal said:


> Drunk couple (smelling like they just showered in alcohol) left their phone in my car. Next passenger pointed it out.
> 
> I went straight to 7/11 and bought foil. I should have already had some in car for the next time phone left. Wrapped it 2 or 3 layers and worked like a charm. No find my phone annoying ringing. No person showing up at my door. Just peace and quiet.
> 
> ...


I don’t even bother returning anything. Too much of a hassle. Out the window 🪟 it goes.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Honestly, I thought this thread was going to be about tin foil hats… 🤷‍♂️


Tin foil hats can in fact have a theraputic effect for mental health disorders.

Their active chemical process is chemically identical to pills that have been proven to have a demonstratable effect on depression, anxiety, pain, and many other conditions.


How you ask?

Tin foil work because guillible people _think_ they work.


The mere detail that they don't actually do anything does nothing to change their proven _placebo_ efffects.

Yes, just like placebo pills tin foil hats have no active ingredients, yet when studied against absolutely nothing they are proven to have an effect.










The placebo effect: Amazing and real - Harvard Health


...




www.health.harvard.edu




.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

how about you ask passagers if have all items and you look in back seat, no phone (no anything) left in my car in nearly a year.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

I used to check for an item left behind after every ride. I would just peel around the block, park, report it missing then contact the rider,
$15 for .02 miles? Deal...

I remember one minimum rider left his keys in my car and I watched him waving his arms in my rear view mirror.
Easy $15 for just circling the block


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> Y’all women are so damn chatty all the time yapping about useless shit, I just assume it’s already welded to their damn ear.


I agree with Mr. @Uber's Guber


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

painfreepc said:


> how about you ask passagers if have all items and you look in back seat, no phone (no anything) left in my car in nearly a year.


Not my problem.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Volvonaut said:


> Not my problem.


talking to OP not you, how about his time going to buy foil at 7-11, may be 20+ minutes time gone for no reason.


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

painfreepc said:


> talking to OP not you, how about his time going to buy foil at 7-11, may be 20+ minutes time gone for no reason.
> View attachment 680295


My advice wasn’t for you, I already know you do it for free. There’s still hope for other drivers.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Volvonaut said:


> My advice wasn’t for you, I already know you do it for free. There’s still hope for other drivers.


Out of maybe half dozen phones I returned I think only one passenger gave me nothing in fact the last phone I returned was in Long Beach the guy gave me $100 bill so take your assumptions and put them where the sun don't shine.


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

painfreepc said:


> Out of maybe half dozen phones I returned I think only one passenger gave me nothing in fact the last phone I returned was in Long Beach the guy gave me $100 bill so take your assumptions and put them where the sun don't shine.


That’s lucky. You rolled the dice on whether they’d be entitled or conjure up some actual gratitude. I’m happy for you, really. I’ve been doing this since 2015 myself and never received cash once unless I finagled it. Pax are just full of class aren’t they. Of course before the scamdemic, before they killed the nightlife and concept of having fun money forever not to mention surges this was more the late night crowd. Which is a good enough reason not to bend over backwards for some ******bags. Honestly my actual high class pax are adults who never left anything. I wouldn’t feel bad for the rest and would remind any driver you’re not obligated whatsoever to acknowledge Schrödinger’s item or engage once the ride is over. It’s definitely a money and sanity losing proposition almost always.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Take pictures of the item left behind. Put them in your glove compartment. If they call make it a good story that it's going to take you a while you're completely on the other side of town and you will drop it off on your way that way.. hopefully you do get trips that way and you don't have to deadhead back to that place.

Once you do when you're return it, let them offer you something in return. If not you say your goodbyes and pull away carefully around the corner and you park.

Then you file a missing items Report with Uber uploading the pictures you took earlier. You are always guaranteed $15 if you do it right.

Also, if the guys in ******bag the entire time and gives you a reward when you get there, that's good too. Then to teach him a lesson you pull around the corner Park upload the video for information of found item and then you will collect another $15 on top of it.

It's already been delivered so how can they dispute that they don't have it.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

For the record tin foil hats don't really work. Unless they are constructed a specific way and most people don't. Also, there are frequencies that actually are Amplified by the use of a tin foil hat.

If you really want an effective hat, you would need to use lead.

Turning a room or your house into a faraday cage makes more sense if you were really worried about it.


----------



## MotorGal (Dec 1, 2017)

painfreepc said:


> how about you ask passagers if have all items and you look in back seat, no phone (no anything) left in my car in nearly a year.


Because they are big boys and girls? If I take a bus, an airplane; if I go to a restaurant or a coffee shop. If I even go to a bar. Does the staff ask me if I remembered all my belongings as I walk out the door? Nope….. why do you think that is?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

MotorGal said:


> Because they are big boys and girls? If I take a bus, an airplane; if I go to a restaurant or a coffee shop. If I even go to a bar. Does the staff ask me if I remembered all my belongings as I walk out the door? Nope….. why do you think that is?


Most people put their stuff on a table when they're eating at a restaurant.

People on a bus or a train have plenty of time to gather their crap together. 

People jump out of a car and they just go because usually they are in a rush. They don't have the time to carefully make sure if they have everything.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

MotorGal said:


> Because they are big boys and girls? If I take a bus, an airplane; if I go to a restaurant or a coffee shop. If I even go to a bar. Does the staff ask me if I remembered all my belongings as I walk out the door? Nope….. why do you think that is?


None of what you just said has anything to do with it being your car and you providing service, but I know you only do point A to point B that's all you need to do and your passangers are just packages with the label on it blah blah blah.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Y’all women are so damn chatty all the time yapping about useless shit, I just assume it’s already welded to their damn ear.





Uber's Guber said:


> Y’all women are so damn chatty all the time yapping about useless shit, I just assume it’s already welded to their damn ear.


Sexist


----------



## AdoptedTwice (4 mo ago)

MotorGal said:


> Drunk couple (smelling like they just showered in alcohol) left their phone in my car. Next passenger pointed it out.
> 
> I went straight to 7/11 and bought foil. I should have already had some in car for the next time phone left. Wrapped it 2 or 3 layers and worked like a charm. No find my phone annoying ringing. No person showing up at my door. Just peace and quiet.
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing. I came out one morning and saw this big SUV sitting in front of my house and I wondered why they were there and who they were. Then I hear them call my name. It was a pax from the day before who tracked down his wife's phone left in my car. I have no idea how long he had been there as I slept late that morning. Next time - hopefully there won't be a next time - I will use foil. Will put some in my "goody" bag.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Atavar said:


> Sexist


You’re so wrong! Let’s survey the audience and see what _they_ decide:

“All the women who think Uber’s Guber is a sexist, please raise your boobs.”


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> “All the women who think Uber’s Guber is a sexist, please raise your boobs.”


You're limiting your voting pool my friend. How does an A or B cup really lift her boobs?


----------



## MotorGal (Dec 1, 2017)

painfreepc said:


> None of what you just said has anything to do with it being your car and you providing service, but I know you only do point A to point B that's all you need to do and your passangers are just packages with the label on it blah blah blah.


it has everything to do with it. The rider is a customer whether they are in a car, a bus, an airplane etc. A driver is not responsible for a rider’s things. If they ask; that’s great, but don’t rely on other people to take care of you.

the main point of my post is: a driver’s time is worth an avg amount per hour in their city and in my opinion a driver should expect at least 2x that amount for going out of their way to return an item and Uber should make that change. Instead they depend on a driver being good hearted and giving their time away for free.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

W00dbutcher said:


> You're limiting your voting pool my friend. How does an A or B cup really lift her boobs?


By standing on a chair.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Y’all women are so damn chatty all the time yapping about useless shit, I just assume it’s already welded to their damn ear.





Uber's Guber said:


> You’re so wrong! Let’s survey the audience and see what _they_ decide:
> 
> “All the women who think Uber’s Guber is a sexist, please raise your boobs.”


more sixth grade humor. Is that the best you’ve got?


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Uber's Guber said:


> By standing on a chair.


Your reply to me has nothing to do with what I'm talking about, I'm talking about simple customer service six simple words "make sure you have your cell phone"

My training as a driver does not allow me to screw over passengers I don't have that mindset, one of the cab companies I work for in Inland Empire would take your car if you had too many complaints screwing over passengers, I've also been a limo driver for a few years so I still have a customer service mentality.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Also I wish @MotorGal would hurry it up getting ready in the bathroom.
I mean let's go!!!!!
Women right?
Uggghhh.

Like is it so difficult to match my socks when doing the laundry and have a decent meal on the table when I come home after a 15 hour shift at the plant? 

Tighten it up ladies! We aren't splitting atoms here.

How she only has one black eye is anyone's guess.


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

painfreepc said:


> Your reply to me has nothing to do with what I'm talking about, I'm talking about simple customer service six simple words "make sure you have your cell phone"
> 
> My training as a driver does not allow me to screw over passengers I don't have that mindset, one of the cab companies I work for in Inland Empire would take your car if you had too many complaints screwing over passengers, I've also been a limo driver for a few years so I still have a customer service mentality.


Ironically, it’s the passenger screwing you over. And with far less concern for our plight. They can’t fathom how much I need them not to do this. Take your items if you ever want to see them again. I like our math from the other thread. It could put drivers out $60 or more to play these games, that’s after collecting the silly little fee. And Dallas is quite a sprawling place. And the attitude of most people who do leave something is usually not pleasant. You get the accusatory tone and talk of theft lmao before you’ve even began to decide what to do.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

W00dbutcher said:


> You're limiting your voting pool my friend. How does an A or B cup really lift her boobs?





Uber's Guber said:


> By standing on a chair.





painfreepc said:


> Your reply to me has nothing to do with what I'm talking about


🤔…
Yo, @W00dbutcher, get yer socks in order! 🤨


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Volvonaut said:


> Ironically, it’s the passenger screwing you over. And with far less concern for our plight. They can’t fathom how much I need them not to do this. Take your items if you ever want to see them again. I like our math from the other thread. It could put drivers out $60 or more to play these games, that’s after collecting the silly little fee. And Dallas is quite a sprawling place. And the attitude of most people who do leave something is usually not pleasant. You get the accusatory tone and talk of theft lmao before you’ve even began to decide what to do.
> View attachment 680325


Gee I wonder why you get that tone, could you think it's because it's general knowledge that many drivers don't return phones, could that be the reason why could you possibly be part of the problem, even though my comment wasn't about returning the phone the comment was about guess a few simple words to make sure passengers get their belongings not a hard thing to do, all this blah blah blah about low paying fares the passengers don't set the freaking fares.


----------



## MotorGal (Dec 1, 2017)

AdoptedTwice said:


> Thank you for sharing. I came out one morning and saw this big SUV sitting in front of my house and I wondered why they were there and who they were. Then I hear them call my name. It was a pax from the day before who tracked down his wife's phone left in my car. I have no idea how long he had been there as I slept late that morning. Next time - hopefully there won't be a next time - I will use foil. Will put some in my "goody" bag.


Gee. That can be very scary actually when someone finds out where you live. You never know who that person really is.

yeah. I heard about the tin foil a couple months ago and meant to buy some then to have available in my car. This time I was lucky to be near a 7-11 and picked up the last one. Best $5 I’ve spent for something that was so helpful


----------



## MotorGal (Dec 1, 2017)

painfreepc said:


> Gee I wonder why you get that tone, could you think it's because it's general knowledge that many drivers don't return phones, could that be the reason why could you possibly be part of the problem, even though my comment wasn't about returning the phone the comment was about guess a few simple words to make sure passengers get their belongings not a hard thing to do, all this blah blah blah about low paying fares the passengers don't set the freaking fares.


Do “you” think that maybe it’s general knowledge by 50% of the riders that only a nitwit would drive for Uber, but oh well, let’s take advantage of them and request a ride while they destroy their car?

And that also means by golly, when I leave my phone or other items behind that driver that had the opportunity to drive the great magnificent “me” better get right back here because I’m important and they’re not so all they get is $15!!

And when a driver does that, they just proved even “they” believe they’re not worth it. That kind of driver doesn’t believe he/she and their “own” time and expenses are valuable - that 2 hrs worth of pay which should be standard.

Yes, at least 50% of riders do not think much of a person; simply for driving their own car and taking them to where they want to go. Sounds ridiculous but it’s true.

Require pay for your time and tools will begin to give you “more” respect, not less.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

MotorGal said:


> Do “you” think that maybe it’s general knowledge by 50% of the riders that only a nitwit would drive for Uber, but oh well, let’s take advantage of them and request a ride while they destroy their car?
> 
> And that also means by golly, when I leave my phone or other items behind that driver that had the opportunity to drive the great magnificent “me” better get right back here because I’m important and they’re not so all they get is $15!!
> 
> ...


If you think so little a rideshare, if you think so little of yourself, if you think passengers thinks little of you why do you bother to drive, I do okay driving the Inland Empire I do $1,200 a week plus I only started about 7 hours ago tonight and I'm already past $200 will be at nearly 300 or 300 or more before I go home, I don't know what city you drive in and I don't care but I do well here and I like what I do and I like most of my passengers I know that makes me an idiot, 

Blah blah blah I hate Uber blah blah I hate lyft blah blah I hate my passengers blah blah blah I hate myself, have a good night.


----------



## MotorGal (Dec 1, 2017)

painfreepc said:


> If you think so little a rideshare, if you think so little of yourself, if you think passengers thinks little of you why do you bother to drive, I do okay driving the Inland Empire I do $1,200 a week plus I only started about 7 hours ago tonight and I'm already past $200 will be at nearly 300 or 300 or more before I go home, I don't know what city you drive in and I don't care but I do well here and I like what I do and I like most of my passengers I know that makes me an idiot,
> 
> Blah blah blah I hate Uber blah blah I hate lyft blah blah I hate my passengers blah blah blah I hate myself, have a good night.


You need to take a reading comprehension course. Maybe one of your passengers can help you.

Time and time again on these threads you misunderstand what others are saying.

You did this time, as well.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> 🤔…
> Yo, @W00dbutcher, get yer socks in order! 🤨


I got a pair of black,1 pair of brown and I got 30 white matching tube socks.

Exactly how are they not in order from the get-go?


----------



## Joe Saltucci (Oct 6, 2020)

A) Uber does not give a passenger your personal phone number. The call goes through a kind of switchboard.....they are dialing some 415 (which I know is a San Fran area code) number and it rings through to your phone.

B) Tin foil is very expensive these days. If you have no intention of returning the phone....which I think is a dick move....just leave it somewhere.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Joe Saltucci said:


> A) Uber does not give a passenger your personal phone number. The call goes through a kind of switchboard.....they are dialing some 415 (which I know is a San Fran area code) number and it rings through to your phone.
> 
> B) Tin foil is very expensive these days. If you have no intention of returning the phone....which I think is a dick move....just leave it somewhere.


lots of dicks doing rideshare, sometimes i feel like glueing a label on my ass, as a package would get more respect.

near where I live corner of Sierra and Foothill northbound there is Major construction going on it becomes a parking lot, I tell a driver to make a right turn before where the app is showing them to turn I get told oh I have to follow the directions of the Uber app, I politely tell them I am a driver and you know that's not true, then I get silence or some lip service, I tell them to pull over I get out instant one star love it.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

painfreepc said:


> lots of dicks doing rideshare, sometimes i feel like glueing a label on my ass, as a package would get more respect.
> 
> near where I live corner of Sierra and Foothill northbound there is Major construction going on it becomes a parking lot, I tell a driver to make a right turn before where the app is showing them to turn I get told oh I have to follow the directions of the Uber app, I politely tell them I am a driver and you know that's not true, then I get silence or some lip service, I tell them to pull over I get out instant one star love it.


Just for clarity is that a male or a female ass?


----------



## MotorGal (Dec 1, 2017)

Joe Saltucci said:


> A) Uber does not give a passenger your personal phone number. The call goes through a kind of switchboard.....they are dialing some 415 (which I know is a San Fran area code) number and it rings through to your phone.
> 
> B) Tin foil is very expensive these days. If you have no intention of returning the phone....which I think is a dick move....just leave it somewhere.


#1 I keep my phone on “do not disturb”. I hate phone calls and I definitely don’t need someone calling while I’m driving especially with passengers 

#2 if I have a phone conversation whether it be thru Uber app or me returning their call when convenient it’s already costing me $15 of my time cuz now I’m worrying further about poor them when in fact it’s poor me

#3 I’ve found it extremely a problem returning a phone or even other item’s because I put them before me. I’ll be driving until 4am to make that last couple of rides that get me the quest of say $200 only to miss it by that time. Why? Because I was stupidly thinking of them which got me only $15!

#4. Tin foil was $5 as I stated and very well spent! I’ve gone thru this crap before where they track you down at personal space and times OR you can’t turn off the frickin phone alarm

#5. Why do you automatically jump to conclusions just like ignorant passengers? What would I do with their phone? Why would I have bothered responding to all Ubers calls and messages of do you have their phone?

TIME + EXPENSES are as important to me as they are to the passengers; in this case it’s their fault and responsibility and they shouldn’t expect me to take care of their emergencies .


----------



## MotorGal (Dec 1, 2017)

painfreepc said:


> lots of dicks doing rideshare, sometimes i feel like glueing a label on my ass, as a package would get more respect.
> 
> near where I live corner of Sierra and Foothill northbound there is Major construction going on it becomes a parking lot, I tell a driver to make a right turn before where the app is showing them to turn I get told oh I have to follow the directions of the Uber app, I politely tell them I am a driver and you know that's not true, then I get silence or some lip service, I tell them to pull over I get out instant one star love it.


You are a total fool


----------



## MotorGal (Dec 1, 2017)

painfreepc said:


> lots of dicks doing rideshare, sometimes i feel like glueing a label on my ass, as a package would get more respect.
> 
> near where I live corner of Sierra and Foothill northbound there is Major construction going on it becomes a parking lot, I tell a driver to make a right turn before where the app is showing them to turn I get told oh I have to follow the directions of the Uber app, I politely tell them I am a driver and you know that's not true, then I get silence or some lip service, I tell them to pull over I get out instant one star love it.


That’s ridiculous !

#1. You’re the rider and they’re the driver. Your job is to ride and their job is to drive 

#2. Some people actually “do” have a difficult time changing their plans of following the GPS and doing something different. It’s not a problem unless they’re taking you to Timbuktu and even then it was probably rider that put in wrong address 

#3. They might have experienced what I did the other day when some business executive decided to tell me to take this turn that turn as he was on a business call when I became stressed and remembered my plan from months ago…. “Never take more than 2 changes in turns and only when plenty of time to make the change”. That guy was acting like I was on his payroll…. Just had to let him know if people acted like that to me daily I would not be doing this nor would 50% of the other drivers. AND then of course they’re asking for it if they did do that cuz then prices would increase and longer wait times

#4. So, in the case that maybe that person had experienced the same as me they have it in their head they’re not putting up with “any” changes. Their prerogative.

#5. Making changes and listening to passengers direct you can actually turn into an accident. Using too many functions can do that (bikes, pedestrians other cars, machinery AND the director in the back seat that’s just sure you can change lanes. And it’s driver’s fault when that accident occurs

#6. Maybe they wanted you to get pissed and get out - you just made their day! 😆 

Why would they care; you are, at the end of the day, just another number. And now “you” likely have to pay another driver due to “your” intolerance of others doing their job “their” way.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

MotorGal said:


> You are a total fool


yes right i am a TOOL, it was better to let uber driver do 15 minutes more time than needed,
that intersection is fu#ked up now.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

MotorGal said:


> That’s ridiculous !
> 
> #1. You’re the rider and they’re the driver. Your job is to ride and their job is to drive
> 
> ...


he was already in the right lane and had lots of time to see the shit load of cars in front of him,
the other issue he would have needed to move over 2 left lanes to make the right at the foothill light,
it was a parking lot in front he could clearly see that, he had up 30 sec to make my right turn,
but instead he chose to be a robot, i chose to get out and one star.
my money and my time, his car and his one star.


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

painfreepc said:


> Gee I wonder why you get that tone, could you think it's because it's general knowledge that many drivers don't return phones, could that be the reason why could you possibly be part of the problem, even though my comment wasn't about returning the phone the comment was about guess a few simple words to make sure passengers get their belongings not a hard thing to do, all this blah blah blah about low paying fares the passengers don't set the freaking fares.


Yes my favorite one was the guy doing a sweep before he left the car (demonstrating responsibility for a change, it is theirs not mine actually) and he said he knew drivers could be “very hard to get ahold of the next day lol”, demonstrating an extremely rare understanding of the driver’s plight, because, he said, “They’d already left something in an Uber before.” See, I think it was actually educational for them. And hard to get ahold of? To quote you to you, “Gee I wonder why”.

I happen to agree with MotorGal that her other examples, like leaving a phone at the bar, is just like leaving it in my car. Careless on their part one, completely careless what drivers go through two, and three those people you seem to forget are all service industry as well.


----------



## MotorGal (Dec 1, 2017)

painfreepc said:


> he was already in the right lane and had lots of time to see the shit load of cars in front of him,
> the other issue he would have needed to move over 2 left lanes to make the right at the foothill light,
> it was a parking lot in front he could clearly see that, he had up 30 sec to make my right turn,
> but instead he chose to be a robot, i chose to get out and one star.
> my money and my time, his car and his one star.



Sometimes it is well worth a 1 star to get rid of a rider.

Some people honestly have had it with backseat drivers OR they really do in fact find it difficult to go against their GPS.

Patience is a virtue.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

MotorGal said:


> Why would they care; you are, at the end of the day, just another number. And now “you” likely have to pay another driver due to “your” intolerance of others doing their job “their” way.


my driver/rider uber code is online, i get lots of free trips, so no money out of my pocket, happy ROBOT ubering,
i am person is no address lable on my ass.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

MotorGal said:


> Sometimes it is well worth a 1 star to get rid of a rider.


Sometimes it is well worth a 1 star to get rid of a clown driver.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Honestly, I thought this thread was going to be about tin foil hats… 🤷‍♂️


Would have been better


----------



## alvarezca (Mar 7, 2018)

painfreepc said:


> Out of maybe half dozen phones I returned I think only one passenger gave me nothing in fact the last phone I returned was in Long Beach the guy gave me $100 bill so take your assumptions and put them where the sun don't shine.


I return one today,didn't get shit. No more next time it goes out the window!


----------



## MotorGal (Dec 1, 2017)

painfreepc said:


> my driver/rider uber code is online, i get lots of free trips, so no money out of my pocket, happy ROBOT ubering,
> i am person is no address lable on my ass.


sorry, but I think it’s pretty clear it is you that is the robot driver, clown driver……. Just read what you write

…no address…. Still proving my perception of you


----------



## MotorGal (Dec 1, 2017)

painfreepc said:


> yes right i am a TOOL, it was better to let uber driver do 15 minutes more time than needed,
> that intersection is fu#ked up now.


You need to get your eyes checked 🙄


----------



## Joe Saltucci (Oct 6, 2020)

MotorGal said:


> #1 I keep my phone on “do not disturb”. I hate phone calls and I definitely don’t need someone calling while I’m driving especially with passengers
> 
> #2 if I have a phone conversation whether it be thru Uber app or me returning their call when convenient it’s already costing me $15 of my time cuz now I’m worrying further about poor them when in fact it’s poor me
> 
> ...



You are making much too big of a deal out of this....and suggesting that someone who respectfully replies to your post is ignorant is not cool.

I return lost items in MY time.....NOT the passengers time. I do it at the end of the day.....unless I happen to pass by the drop off location.....and I do NOT let it interfere with accepting calls and making money.

Personally, I think $15 is a reasonable sum for dropping something off that is along my way, and just about every customer that I have returned a phone to has slipped me at least a 20 bill. I really don't know where you get this 2 hour $60 stuff from. I certainly do not spend 2 hours of my time doing something so very simple.


----------



## MotorGal (Dec 1, 2017)

Joe Saltucci said:


> You are making much too big of a deal out of this....and suggesting that someone who respectfully replies to your post is ignorant is not cool.
> 
> I return lost items in MY time.....NOT the passengers time. I do it at the end of the day.....unless I happen to pass by the drop off location.....and I do NOT let it interfere with accepting calls and making money.
> 
> Personally, I think $15 is a reasonable sum for dropping something off that is along my way, and just about every customer that I have returned a phone to has slipped me at least a 20 bill. I really don't know where you get this 2 hour $60 stuff from. I certainly do not spend 2 hours of my time doing something so very simple.





I did not write that you are ignorant; I asked: why would you assume I’m trying to keep someone’s phone “like” the “ignorant passengers” that automatically assume that I (or any driver) might? 

That came out of your if statement of: “if you have no intention of returning the phone”. As a driver you should know drivers do not steal on the regular. (therefore that question need not even be asked).

If you had read my main post you would have known I talked to Uber support and that yes I have the phone And I explained to them how drivers should be given (approximately) $60 to return phones and other items. And why it adds up to 2 hrs. I ended it with saying I’ll bring the iPhone to the hub Monday.

My late night hours would not allow me to do a drive-by and drop off on my way home as you can. Additionally, I cover a range of about 60 sq miles in my city (although it’s usually in 4 main areas) making it a bit complicated - the ones who forget always tend to be quite far away from my home and main areas.

My bad on saying tin foil - it is aluminum foil.


----------



## MotorGal (Dec 1, 2017)

And all I intended on doing by my beginning post was to let other drivers know what I stated to Uber; how they may want to consider how much unpaid time they may spend returning a phone and how well foil works to keep phone hidden and quiet until you have time to deliver it to wherever.

Not to have to defend myself.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

So as a passenger I'm being told I can't tell a driver there's a major construction going on at the main intersection that going to make a right turn on that is going to be maybe a 10 15 20 minutes delay to even make a right turn I can't do that right, it's 2:00 in the morning here is the photographs of the area yes it's night there's obviously no traffic but imagine what this looks like on a weekday doing rush hour traffic this is a hell hole intersection and I have every right to tell a driver to avoid it he didn't avoid it he gave me lip service instead about he can't deviate from the navigation so I guess got out of freaking car not very hard to do since the whole street turned into a parking lot,

The following photographs is intersection where I told him to make his right turn several hundred yards before we got there, the third photograph is between the intersection that he was going to make the right on and where I told him to make the right on so we're halfway at the construction zone, the last photograph is the intersection you can see there are barricades and the right turn lane is down to one lane it's one car only for the three lanes of traffic that was approaching,

I'm not a damn package sitting in the back seat with a label strapped on my forehead, I'm a paying passenger, from the point where I got out of the car I could actually walk halfway to Walmart before he would even pass me on Foothill.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Atavar said:


> Sexist


But factual…

Had two Hispanic womin ( wrote women as womin purposely ) in the car that never stopped yammering like two old heckling hens!

I swear they were just heckling to heckle!


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> But factual…
> 
> Had two Hispanic womin ( wrote women as womin purposely ) in the car that never stopped yammering like two old heckling hens!
> 
> I swear they were just heckling to heckle!


Guys don’t talk or joke in your car?


----------



## Jbc (4 mo ago)

Mine is usually, I left my credit card, wallet, purse in your car after a night of binge drinking. 

I'll look, but I had 8 riders after I picked you up. Nope it's not in my car. Text an hour later, "sorry, it's at the bar, the bar tender kept it." 

Thinking to myself, Yeah, you didn't even know which house was yours when I dropped you off; "it's somewhere on this block", is just not a good description.


----------



## jselwyn (Aug 22, 2016)

MotorGal said:


> Drunk couple (smelling like they just showered in alcohol) left their phone in my car. Next passenger pointed it out.
> 
> I went straight to 7/11 and bought foil. I should have already had some in car for the next time phone left. Wrapped it 2 or 3 layers and worked like a charm. No find my phone annoying ringing. No person showing up at my door. Just peace and quiet.
> 
> ...


You're a dangerous moron . . . seek serious professional help; oh, and quit driving rideshare.


----------



## actappingntesting (8 mo ago)

MotorGal said:


> Drunk couple (smelling like they just showered in alcohol) left their phone in my car. Next passenger pointed it out.
> 
> I went straight to 7/11 and bought foil. I should have already had some in car for the next time phone left. Wrapped it 2 or 3 layers and worked like a charm. No find my phone annoying ringing. No person showing up at my door. Just peace and quiet.
> 
> ...


Hey Genius Uber only gives out your phone number with your permison not before. learn the game


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

jselwyn said:


> You're a dangerous moron . . . seek serious professional help; oh, and quit driving rideshare.


Wow thanks for your post I wanted to say more but sometimes I say too much, I don't know why drivers think they're passengers conversations is their concern you're getting paid to drive someone from point A to point B,

There's a lady that has a Facebook post don't know if it's real or not, but she said she stopped at house to pick up a man he was kissing his wife and kids goodbye he was going on a trip, but on the way to the airport or whatever stopped and picked up apparently his other woman or mistress, skhe knows this by their conversation, she decides to drive him back to his house and drop him off in front of his wife and kids with the other woman in the car, that driver should not only be deactivated should have some criminal charges, his personal relationship is none of her business.


----------



## actappingntesting (8 mo ago)

painfreepc said:


> how about you ask passagers if have all items and you look in back seat, no phone (no anything) left in my car in nearly a year.


That is the truth and they give you good ratings for caring enough to help by making sure they got their shit when exiting.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

actappingntesting said:


> That is the truth and they give you good ratings for caring enough to help by making sure they got their shit when exiting.


Yes they do but many of the clown Rideshare drivers out here don't realize that, I am a 4.99 on Uber and believe it or not a 5.0 on Lyft and I was only 4.81 when I came back to Lyft a few weeks ago, but what the hell do I know about personal service apparently from a few here I know nothing I'm just a guy that gives out free service.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

There has only been one time that a pax dropped a phone on my car's floor. Home boy also puked in my car.

Lyft contacted me the next day by email. Short version:

-- "Hey, do you have [Duschbag]'s phone"
-- "Hey, yes I do. I also filed a puke report because he puked in my car"
-- "We'll investigate your damage report and get back to you within 5 - 7 business days. Please drop the phone back to [Duschbag] or to a Lyft hub today"
-- "How about we do both at the same time? I don't see why the cleaning fee would take 5 - 7 business days to be paid, yet the return of the phone is expected today"









-- "We have credited your account with the cleaning fee"
-- "Great, thanks!"

[I return the phone to the pax]









Lyft - "Lyft manager here. If you blackmail us again then your account will be suspended"
Me - "There was no blackmail. All I did was suggest that you pay me and I return the phone at the same time, and you agreed"

This was way back in my Lyft "career", when Lyft was still trying to propagate its happy-bouncy-fluffy-bunny facade. Thanks to this incident I learned early that it was all just a front and Lyft was a scumbag outfit that was cast in exactly the same mould as Uber, but worse!










*____*










F**ckers!


----------



## Mozart27 (Jun 12, 2017)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> I used to check for an item left behind after every ride. I would just peel around the block, park, report it missing then contact the rider,
> $15 for .02 miles? Deal...
> 
> I remember one minimum rider left his keys in my car and I watched him waving his arms in my rear view mirror.
> Easy $15 for just circling the block


Am I to understand that UBER comps you for reporting/returning a missing item? 
I had a left phone the other day (sober and middle of the day)... First time this has happened to me. Been driving on and off for years. I didn't go very far, fortunately, and the rider realized right away. He called me via his own phone. I returned it to him at the drop-off. He gave me a $5 tip. No big deal.


----------



## Mozart27 (Jun 12, 2017)

W00dbutcher said:


> Most people put their stuff on a table when they're eating at a restaurant.
> 
> People on a bus or a train have plenty of time to gather their crap together.
> 
> People jump out of a car and they just go because usually they are in a rush. They don't have the time to carefully make sure if they have everything.


That's a mighty big assumption there. People are in a rush no matter what they are doing. There have been just as many times that someone leaves something on a public transit as their own car, or someone else's. And people leave stuff on tables too. It usually doesn't matter the setting. The same type of people are leaving their things around, because they don't take their time.


----------



## PoorerThanAdui (Jul 31, 2016)

I've generally come to realize any problem I have with a passenger, is really a problem I have with Uber/Lyft.

In the case of the tin foil phone, my bigger gripe is that Uber/Lyft aren't charging return fees. Need a phone delivered? That's $250, then word spreads and passengers know not to do that again.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Mozart27 said:


> I returned it to him at the drop-off. He gave me a $5 tip. No big deal.


Exactly; returning a phone to someone is no big deal. It's not like you've found the cure for cancer or solved world hunger.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

elelegido said:


> There has only been one time that I noticed a pax dropped a phone on my car's floor before I pulled away at the drop-off. Home boy had puked in my car, so I retained his iPhone as an insurance policy to ensure payment for the mess.
> 
> Lyft contacted me the next day by email.
> 
> ...


The really interesting part of this is that they could actually pay you right away they didn't need five or seven days to do a freaking investigation.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> The really interesting part of this is that they could actually pay you right away they didn't need five or seven days to do a freaking investigation.


Yeah, they're full of crap


----------



## The Uber Guru Sydney (May 20, 2019)

MotorGal said:


> Drunk couple (smelling like they just showered in alcohol) left their phone in my car. Next passenger pointed it out.
> 
> I went straight to 7/11 and bought foil. I should have already had some in car for the next time phone left. Wrapped it 2 or 3 layers and worked like a charm. No find my phone annoying ringing. No person showing up at my door. Just peace and quiet.
> 
> ...


Out of maybe half dozen phones I returned I think only one passenger gave me nothing in fact the last phone I returned was in Long Beach the guy gave me $100 bill so take your assumptions and put them where the sun don't shine.
[/QUOTE]
in 4.5 years i have had maybe 30 phones left behind that i needed to return 

1-abusive lady pax $70 reward

1-sitting in gutter couple $6 fare, $90 reward

1-20 year old dancer , stayed up all night , dropped phone off 230am, reward Toblerone 

1-$80 fare, $5 reward 


1 male pax, 2 different trips and days left phone 1 time, and phone wallet credit cards another- NOT EVEN a thankyou , after i drove 3 hours and 93 km to find him 


Last week i drove 17 km back to return a phone, lady promised a tip, i received nothing, i pushed UBER for $20 finders fee

3 weeks ago young guy left phone in car, returned it 90 minutes later, received $20 tip

i believe UBER should have a BLANKET $25 return fee, or we drop the found item at a police station 

I am fed up with the inconvenience and lack of gratitude and appreciation from 67%


----------



## harcouber (Dec 4, 2017)

W00dbutcher said:


> For the record tin foil hats don't really work. Unless they are constructed a specific way and most people don't. Also, there are frequencies that actually are Amplified by the use of a tin foil hat.
> 
> If you really want an effective hat, you would need to use lead.
> 
> Turning a room or your house into a faraday cage makes more sense if you were really worried about it.


Tin foil hats would work if people would make them out of tin foil.

Why do the stupid people continue to make tin foil hats out of aluminum foil?

Because they are stupid and do not know a thing about ... casseterite.


----------



## Lbenja (6 mo ago)

Volvonaut said:


> That’s lucky. You rolled the dice on whether they’d be entitled or conjure up some actual gratitude. I’m happy for you, really. I’ve been doing this since 2015 myself and never received cash once unless I finagled it. Pax are just full of class aren’t they. Of course before the scamdemic, before they killed the nightlife and concept of having fun money forever not to mention surges this was more the late night crowd. Which is a good enough reason not to bend over backwards for some ******bags. Honestly my actual high class pax are adults who never left anything. I wouldn’t feel bad for the rest and would remind any driver you’re not obligated whatsoever to acknowledge Schrödinger’s item or engage once the ride is over. It’s definitely a money and sanity losing proposition almost always.


I’ve received the $15 + as much as $30,40,60 tips many times for phone returns


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

harcouber said:


> Tin foil hats would work if people would make them out of tin foil.
> 
> Why do the stupid people continue to make tin foil hats out of aluminum foil?
> 
> Because they are stupid and do not know a thing about ... casseterite.


I have no clue that's just what they call them.

Why is a driveway not called a Parkway?

Why do they call a cargo when it goes on an airplane?

Lead makes a perfect tinfoil hat.


----------



## harcouber (Dec 4, 2017)

In five years I have returned 1 phone and 1 set of keys .....

$55 for phone ..... $40.00 from passenger and $15 from uber. 
When I gave it to him he handed me $40. I informed him that Uber had paid me $15, he said " no problem, your earned it". As I was pulling away I got a notice " You received a tip! " .... Kid gave me another $20 tip in the app. No loss to her, it was 'daddy's money'.

$150 for keys .... Customer calls frantic, asking if i found keys. Yes I have them and will bring them down to you first thing in the morning. It was 8:00 PM. I told him " I would bring them to you tonight but you are almost an hour away, and another hour for me to get home. He said he would make it worth my while to get them to him tonight. I said OK, then continued to finish eating and watching a TV show. After about 45 minutes I headed out. Ten minutes later he had the phone, gave me the $150 (turns out he had only one key fob for his car and the dealer wanted $450 to make him a new one) I then drove 20 minutes back home. Yeah I lied, was not an hour away .... so what!

I do not have to play stupid games ... if someone leaves a phone in my car and used "find my phone" to track the car, they won't end up at my house. They will end up outside a locked gate at the storage facility where my Ride Share vehicle and Ride Share call phone are kept. 

I never want any passenger showing up at my door .... and the cost of the storage facility is a write-off.


.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

harcouber said:


> Why do the stupid people continue to make tin foil hats out of aluminum foil?


Just for shits and giggles, here's the answer to your question.

*Foil made from a thin leaf of tin was commercially available before its aluminium counterpart*. In the late 19th century and early 20th century, tin foil was in common use, and some people continue to refer to the new product by the name of the old one. Tin foil is the same asÍ aluminium foil.


----------



## MotorGal (Dec 1, 2017)

painfreepc said:


> So as a passenger I'm being told I can't tell a driver there's a major construction going on at the main intersection that going to make a right turn on that is going to be maybe a 10 15 20 minutes delay to even make a right turn I can't do that right, it's 2:00 in the morning here is the photographs of the area yes it's night there's obviously no traffic but imagine what this looks like on a weekday doing rush hour traffic this is a hell hole intersection and I have every right to tell a driver to avoid it he didn't avoid it he gave me lip service instead about he can't deviate from the navigation so I guess got out of freaking car not very hard to do since the whole street turned into a parking lot,
> 
> The following photographs is intersection where I told him to make his right turn several hundred yards before we got there, the third photograph is between the intersection that he was going to make the right on and where I told him to make the right on so we're halfway at the construction zone, the last photograph is the intersection you can see there are barricades and the right turn lane is down to one lane it's one car only for the three lanes of traffic that was approaching,
> 
> ...


Okay. Yes. You are right. That “would” be very frustrating in that situation! That driver must have just been coming down from his drugs when he started to drive that day!


----------



## MotorGal (Dec 1, 2017)

The Uber Guru Sydney said:


> Out of maybe half dozen phones I returned I think only one passenger gave me nothing in fact the last phone I returned was in Long Beach the guy gave me $100 bill so take your assumptions and put them where the sun don't shine.


in 4.5 years i have had maybe 30 phones left behind that i needed to return

1-abusive lady pax $70 reward

1-sitting in gutter couple $6 fare, $90 reward

1-20 year old dancer , stayed up all night , dropped phone off 230am, reward Toblerone

1-$80 fare, $5 reward


1 male pax, 2 different trips and days left phone 1 time, and phone wallet credit cards another- NOT EVEN a thankyou , after i drove 3 hours and 93 km to find him


Last week i drove 17 km back to return a phone, lady promised a tip, i received nothing, i pushed UBER for $20 finders fee

3 weeks ago young guy left phone in car, returned it 90 minutes later, received $20 tip

i believe UBER should have a BLANKET $25 return fee, or we drop the found item at a police station

I am fed up with the inconvenience and lack of gratitude and appreciation from 67%
[/QUOTE]

Last night I tried that option; drop off at police station. It was close to his home. I had to call as there was no way to go in even tho google says they’re open & I **** maybe a door too. 10 minutes later 2 policemen come to my car (as I was told to stay within). They wanted the “whole” story. The time, the place, who found it; why did they leave it; where do they live. Even wanted to see my driver’s license! It was almost like an interrogation 😂. And by the way they said it would have to be dropped off in jurisdiction it was lost in OR same as riders home (of which they stated many addresses in their area we’re actually in a different jurisdiction….. police stations maybe not best option 🤷🏼‍♀️


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

MotorGal said:


> in 4.5 years i have had maybe 30 phones left behind that i needed to return
> 
> 1-abusive lady pax $70 reward
> 
> ...





> Last night I tried that option; drop off at police station. It was close to his home. I had to call as there was no way to go in even tho google says they’re open & I **** maybe a door too. 10 minutes later 2 policemen come to my car (as I was told to stay within). They wanted the “whole” story. The time, the place, who found it; why did they leave it; where do they live. Even wanted to see my driver’s license! It was almost like an interrogation 😂. And by the way they said it would have to be dropped off in jurisdiction it was lost in OR same as riders home (of which they stated many addresses in their area we’re actually in a different jurisdiction….. police stations maybe not best option 🤷🏼‍♀️


That's already been stated here that that's not one of the best options, one of the options might be if you can see that the phone is actually hooked up on a major carrier is to drop it off at one of their stores if you don't want to deal with the passenger, but that made not always be an option cuz in my case for example if you find my phone I'm on mint mobile there's no place to drop it off no store.


----------



## MotorGal (Dec 1, 2017)

jselwyn said:


> You're a dangerous moron . . . seek serious professional help; oh, and quit driving rideshare.


Dangerous? How so?


----------



## MotorGal (Dec 1, 2017)

OH GOODY…. I’m thinking of a plan for next time 

Rider leave’s phone. They call. I pleasantly (as always) call back. They ask how can they get it back? Where can I meet you?

RESPONSE: I will pay you (rider) $20 for you to come pick up your phone. $5 in cash and the $15 Uber will not charge you.

HOW: When I decide to go out driving (Uber time), I’ll take the foil off, have phone on (they’re always an iPhone w/find my phone feature) they can track my location and catch up to me at a stop.

Hopefully when they tap on window to do trade the light won’t be turning green (whoops buddy, I gotta go).

It will be a fun little game. Much easier than back and forth conversations and not knowing where I’ll be when. Let them figure it out.


----------



## May H. (Mar 20, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Y’all women are so damn chatty all the time yapping about useless shit, I just assume it’s already welded to their damn ear.


Misogynist. I’ve heard men “yapping about useless shit” as well. You’re no better. 🙄


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

May H. said:


> Misogynist.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

May H. said:


> You’re no better.


----------



## JanetGraceMusic (Oct 18, 2021)

Wow, man. Some of u MFs are what is wrong with the world, I swear! Dang, man. All these mad schemes n tricks to get a lousy $15., made me sick to my stomach. How abt just being decent ppl, report it n keep rolling. 
I'm down w the person who just delivered the stuff to the hub n let them worry about it. 
Sum1 left their cell in my ride this Sat. I cntd Uber. I sent the picture. I placed the cell in a little box w bubble wrap. I also told them, I'm not driving back there but I'll gladly ship it for $5.00 or I can drop it at a hub. Idk who left it. I'm not wasting any more time on it and not surprisingly, neither is uber! I sent them 4 possible trips it could've bn since my shifts go: START n boom, it's 7hrs later n m hitting the coffee button. I take one ride after another, non-stop, each time telling people to check for their stuff n m not down for penalizing them for having so much on their minds that they forget something. 
That's why the universe kicks sum o y'all to the curb, money wise. Karma wears stilettos, yo! And for the male who said that women are chatty? TF, MAN! If it weren't for yo mama, you'd still be up yr dad. Have some respect n get current, educated n sht, too. Jeez..


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

actappingntesting said:


> Hey Genius Uber only gives out your phone number with your permison not before. learn the game











Search results for query: Uber gives out personal phone...







www.uberpeople.net


----------



## karkar2000 (4 mo ago)

MotorGal said:


> Drunk couple (smelling like they just showered in alcohol) left their phone in my car. Next passenger pointed it out.
> 
> I went straight to 7/11 and bought foil. I should have already had some in car for the next time phone left. Wrapped it 2 or 3 layers and worked like a charm. No find my phone annoying ringing. No person showing up at my door. Just peace and quiet.
> 
> ...


I tell them order an Uber to pick it up most are too cheap to tip you. But once in a while a rider will tell you I’ll give you a hundred if you bring it to me. Otherwise I don’t deliver. One guy was so cheap he said Uber pays you for or delivery have a good day!


----------



## MotorGal (Dec 1, 2017)

karkar2000 said:


> I tell them order an Uber to pick it up most are too cheap to tip you. But once in a while a rider will tell you I’ll give you a hundred if you bring it to me. Otherwise I don’t deliver. One guy was so cheap he said Uber pays you for or delivery have a good day!


I’m surprised you would give your home address (if that’s what you give). I don’t want riders to have my address and I’m rarely home anyway and wouldn’t want to sit there waiting - but guess good option for you. Why wouldn’t they just come pick it up from you tho in that case - rather than an Uber.

I wouldn’depend on someone luring me in with a big tip for bringing it - you may show up and easily they don’t pay the extra. Guess I get that idea from riders that tell me they’re going to give me a big tip (it might have been cuz I made a stop for them, but not necessarily) as we’re driving and I never gave them reason to tell me that. Then of course they don’t. Why bother saying a lie for no reason? Oh well, that’s people


----------



## MotorGal (Dec 1, 2017)

actappingntesting said:


> Hey Genius Uber only gives out your phone number with your permison not before. learn the game


Hey Genius. You spell permision with 2 ss’s. “Permission”

And by the way you may want to read the main post to understand.

Uber support continually states here’s their number to call….

The rider calls and leaves their number…..

AND the biggest thing is when I report the lost phone/item, they send me a message stating: okay, we will give them your number to contact you “even tho I just marked the box saying NOT ok to give my number”

So I have to send another message telling them “do not give my number”.

Get it?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

JanetGraceMusic said:


> And for the male who said that women are chatty? TF, MAN! If it weren't for yo mama, you'd still be up yr dad.


How fortunate for me my chatty mammy was able to shut her yap & open her trap for 30 seconds so my dad could release me into her receptacle. 


JanetGraceMusic said:


> Karma wears stilettos, yo!


So does Frank.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

I never realized just how hostile a thread could become over tinfoil… 🤷‍♂️


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> I never realized just how hostile a thread could become over tinfoil… 🤷‍♂️


You really should get it right. It's aluminum foil.

We have been corrected.


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

May H. said:


> Misogynist. I’ve heard men “yapping about useless shit” as well. You’re no better. 🙄


----------



## Birdogg (Aug 30, 2017)

I never had to go far to return an item. Never has it cost me more than 15 minutes of my time to return an item. So I'll just keep returning things. The $15 is enough for me. Some people don't want to pay $15 for an item that cost less to replace. I had a young woman request to go to an Amazon pick box to pick up a package. Then back home where I picked her up. No problem. Later someone else said that somebody left something behind. It was the Amazon package. I was only a few minutes from the woman's house so I just stopped by to give it to her. She didn't want it. Said that she didn't like what she bought so I could give to someone or throw it away. Thread out to be a few lipsticks she had purchased. I gave it to a friend who was happy to take it. Strange way to get rid of something.


----------



## Logistics12 (Jun 22, 2018)

painfreepc said:


> how about you ask passagers if have all items and you look in back seat, no phone (no anything) left in my car in nearly a year.


That's exactly what I do but, it still isn't my responsibility. It happens though, to the most responsible person.


----------



## harcouber (Dec 4, 2017)

W00dbutcher said:


> Search results for query: Uber gives out personal phone...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is impossible for Uber to give out my personal phone number.
Uber DOES NOT have my personal phone number.
Uber has only my Uber Phone number ( yes I was smart enough to get a different number/phone/provider ) and the Uber phone stays in the vehicle at all times.
At the end of the day, I return my Uber vehicle, with the Uber phone to it's secured parking location ... then I hop in my personal vehicle, turn on my personal phone and get on my way knowing I won't have to deal with anything Uber until I choose to!


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

harcouber said:


> It is impossible for Uber to give out my personal phone number.
> Uber DOES NOT have my personal phone number.
> Uber has only my Uber Phone number ( yes I was smart enough to get a different number/phone/provider ) and the Uber phone stays in the vehicle at all times.
> At the end of the day, I return my Uber vehicle, with the Uber phone to it's secured parking location ... then I hop in my personal vehicle, turn on my personal phone and get on my way knowing I won't have to deal with anything Uber until I choose to!


Hey Google Voice number will also work for your account, I don't think it works I know it works because I have used it.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

painfreepc said:


> Hey Google Voice number will also work for your account, I don't think it works I know it works because I have used it.


Google Voice still works I use it still.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

harcouber said:


> It is impossible for Uber to give out my personal phone number.
> Uber DOES NOT have my personal phone number.
> Uber has only my Uber Phone number ( yes I was smart enough to get a different number/phone/provider ) and the Uber phone stays in the vehicle at all times.
> At the end of the day, I return my Uber vehicle, with the Uber phone to it's secured parking location ... then I hop in my personal vehicle, turn on my personal phone and get on my way knowing I won't have to deal with anything Uber until I choose to!


Good idea but it's not exactly what they were talking about.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

W00dbutcher said:


> Google Voice still works I use it still.


I've had Google Voice since it started I even have a vanity number which is very hard to get now if you try to


----------



## harcouber (Dec 4, 2017)

painfreepc said:


> Hey Google Voice number will also work for your account, I don't think it works I know it works because I have used it.


I did the separate phone and provider for business reasons.
There is no question about its usage when it comes to taxes.
It is 100% for business, account is in business name and thuse 100% a write off.
Same goes for where the vehicle is garaged. That cost of the rental garage/office is a 100% business write off.
Same goes for the vehicle .... everything related to its operation is 100% business.

Now Ride Share is not my only business ..... but all of my business dealings are done from that same vehicle.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

painfreepc said:


> I've had Google Voice since it started I even have a vanity number which is very hard to get now if you try to


Mines a 800 number lol.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

W00dbutcher said:


> Good idea but it's not exactly what they were talking about.


He says Uber has another phone number which I assume he's paying for, what I'm saying is he can use Google Voice number and there's no need to pay for it they can't get your real number I used to use Google Voice for my taxi service,

And one of the cool things about Google Voice is every incoming phone number can have its own voicemail greeting you can greet any number with its own greeting, and voicemails and texts never delete,

And you can turn on and off forwarding to your real number at will, and you can even assign a daily schedule for when the phone number actually works outside of the assigned schedule they will go straight to voicemail.


----------



## harcouber (Dec 4, 2017)

W00dbutcher said:


> Good idea but it's not exactly what they were talking about.


I was responding to the thought about Uber giving out your personal number.
I wanted to make sure my personal phone stayed personal.
When I am done working for the day .... I am done.

I've had Google voice and other type apps (TextNow) on my personal phone long ago.
Even though they may be calling that Google voice number ... it still comes to the personal phone.
I wanted to make sure absolutely nothing but personal calls come to it.

Taxes were also a consideration as well.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> I used to check for an item left behind after every ride. I would just peel around the block, park, report it missing then contact the rider,
> $15 for .02 miles? Deal...
> 
> I remember one minimum rider left his keys in my car and I watched him waving his arms in my rear view mirror.
> Easy $15 for just circling the block


I had a very rude pax that left a convention badge and hotel key I dropped the pax at the airport and returned the items to the hotel with photos for Uber. 

Best $15 ever


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

harcouber said:


> I was responding to the thought about Uber giving out your personal number.
> I wanted to make sure my personal phone stayed personal.
> When I am done working for the day .... I am done.
> 
> ...


This was the original post that started the giving out personal phone numbers.


actappingntesting said:


> Hey Genius Uber only gives out your phone number with your permison not before. learn the game


Uber has on multiple occasions giving out personal phone numbers without prior consent. It is also happened to me that's why I switched to you Google Voice. Not to mention multiple accounts you can't have the same phone number. But that's another story.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

harcouber said:


> I was responding to the thought about Uber giving out your personal number.
> I wanted to make sure my personal phone stayed personal.
> When I am done working for the day .... I am done.
> 
> ...


Calls do not have to go to your personal phone number, yes you need a cell phone number to set it up or any phone number to set it up once it's set up you can deactivate the connection to your real phone and only use the app no one has to call your actual phone number, but yes I understand your needs and what you're saying.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

painfreepc said:


> Calls do not have to go to your personal phone number, yes you need a cell phone number to set it up or any phone number to set it up once it's set up you can deactivate the connection to your real phone and only use the app no one has to call your actual phone number, but yes I understand your needs and what you're saying.


If you don't have a phone number listed that's actually working how do you get around the extra step of sending the pin number to the phone number listed in the account?


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

W00dbutcher said:


> If you don't have a phone number listed that's actually working how do you get around the extra step of sending the pin number to the phone number listed in the account?


The pin number is coming as a text Google Voice received texts just like your normal phone Uber has your Google Voice number they will send the pin as a text and you will get it in Google Voice you will see it on your phone just like you always do.

Example I use two devices for Uber one has a phone SIM card the other one doesn't when I use the device it has no SIM card the text still comes to my normal phone all I do is enter the text any other device it's just a text, Uber will send the PIN to Google Voice like any other phone number


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

painfreepc said:


> The pin number is coming as a text Google Voice received texts just like your normal phone Uber has your Google Voice number they will send the pin as a text and you will get it in Google Voice you will see it on your phone just like you always do.


Okay so you're using Google Voice. Sounded like you left the original phone number attached but deactivated the line.


----------



## Wonder Will (Dec 9, 2019)

MotorGal said:


> Drunk couple (smelling like they just showered in alcohol) left their phone in my car. Next passenger pointed it out.
> 
> I went straight to 7/11 and bought foil. I should have already had some in car for the next time phone left. Wrapped it 2 or 3 layers and worked like a charm. No find my phone annoying ringing. No person showing up at my door. Just peace and quiet.
> 
> ...


I had a customer actually giving me a $50 tip on the fare after I brought a phone back to him (I happened to be driving by): not all pax are bad!


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

painfreepc said:


> The pin number is coming as a text Google Voice received texts just like your normal phone Uber has your Google Voice number they will send the pin as a text and you will get it in Google Voice you will see it on your phone just like you always do.
> 
> Example I use two devices for Uber one has a phone SIM card the other one doesn't when I use the device it has no SIM card the text still comes to my normal phone all I do is enter the text any other device it's just a text, Uber will send the PIN to Google Voice like any other phone number


I use a phone and tablet because of multiple accounts. Both have separate SIM cards but my tablet does not receive phone calls. That's why I use Google Voice on both. So even though I have two devices I have three active phone numbers.
Original cell number and 2 Voice numbers one for each different device.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

W00dbutcher said:


> I use a phone and tablet because of multiple accounts. Both have separate SIM cards but my tablet does not receive phone calls. That's why I use Google Voice on both. So even though I have two devices I have three active phone numbers.
> Original cell number and 2 Voice numbers one for each different device.


I also used two devices both of them are phone tabs, one has a SIM card the other one does not both of them have Google Voice the one with the SIM card Google Voice is activated with that number the other device Google Voice is activated with my mother's number, but forwarding to the real number is deactivated, call, texts and voicemails only works through the app.

Yes Google Voice will not let you set it up without a real phone number, but once it's set up there really is no need to use the real number ever.


----------



## MotorGal (Dec 1, 2017)

W00dbutcher said:


> Good idea but it's not exactly what they were talking about.


True, but one more thought on how to stop Uber from giving out your number and it ending up in some lunatic’s hands. If the extra number does, you can more easily have that number changed.

My process of returns and keeping phone on “do not call” will not change. I work a 10 when nice, likable people need their phone back; I work about a 3 with people that were pretty tacky during a ride and live far across town. It all depends on their behavior at the end of the day.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

MotorGal said:


> True, but one more thought on how to stop Uber from giving out your number and it ending up in some lunatic’s hands. If the extra number does, you can more easily have that number changed.
> 
> My process of returns and keeping phone on “do not call” will not change. I work a 10 when nice, likable people need their phone back; I work about a 3 with people that were pretty tacky during a ride and live far across town. It all depends on their behavior at the end of the day.


Don't forget they have the option of calling through Uber to contact you. Sometimes if you do not change your incoming voicemail from the default, it's set to say the number that the phone actually is, you really don't have any way to protect yourself from them finding out the actual phone number even when calling through Uber's app.


----------



## MotorGal (Dec 1, 2017)

W00dbutcher said:


> Don't forget they have the option of calling through Uber to contact you. Sometimes if you do not change your incoming voicemail from the default, it's set to say the number that the phone actually is, you really don't have any way to protect yourself from them finding out the actual phone number even when calling through Uber's app.


Make sure your voicemail doesn’t state your real number and/or only give that extra number to Uber. They call me thru app, but I don’t call back (or they’d have my number) and my phone’s always set to go directly to voicemail. I only call them back (or text) if they’re on the good behavior/likable list. The one’s I “know” won’t get on my nerves to help.


----------



## Joe Saltucci (Oct 6, 2020)

W00dbutcher said:


> Don't forget they have the option of calling through Uber to contact you. Sometimes if you do not change your incoming voicemail from the default, it's set to say the number that the phone actually is, you really don't have any way to protect yourself from them finding out the actual phone number even when calling through Uber's app.


This is the only way that a passenger can find out your phone number.....and it's so very simple to avoid them from doing it by simply making sure that you do not give out your number on your outgoing voicemail message. If it's already on there...... it takes about 30 seconds to chang.


----------



## Joe Saltucci (Oct 6, 2020)

And yes, if you call them back, they obviously will get your number, unless you have it blocked......so......don't. Communicate with them through the app ONLY.


----------



## MotorGal (Dec 1, 2017)

Joe Saltucci said:


> And yes, if you call them back, they obviously will get your number, unless you have it blocked......so......don't. Communicate with them through the app ONLY.


OR don’t. And just drop it at the hub (if your city has one)

I suppose, too, you could drop it somewhere else right after another one of your passengers and if worse came to worse you could just say those riders did it (1 in a group). Like a restaurant, hotel, dept store, etc)

Main thing make it easier on yourself and what you’re happy with.


----------



## Joe Saltucci (Oct 6, 2020)

Having said all this.......does anyone really give that much of a crap if the passenger ends up with the drivers phone number? What is the BFD? Trust me, when the ride is over, or the lost item is returned, the passenger will have zero interest in communicating with the driver. Seriously. Does anyone think that the passenger is going to go home and start making crank phone calls to you in the middle of the night? Or call you for rides.....which actually could work out okay.....or anything? I wouldn't consider this something to get all up in arms about.


----------



## MotorGal (Dec 1, 2017)

Joe Saltucci said:


> Having said all this.......does anyone really give that much of a crap if the passenger ends up with the drivers phone number? What is the BFD? Trust me, when the ride is over, or the lost item is returned, the passenger will have zero interest in communicating with the driver. Seriously. Does anyone think that the passenger is going to go home and start making crank phone calls to you in the middle of the night? Or call you for rides.....which actually could work out okay.....or anything? I wouldn't consider this something to get all up in arms about.


Yes. That’s why I have a problem with it. I’ve had them give my number to friends and family and they’re all calling and texting trying to arrange to pick up. And those that even tho I just called them from my number… the moment I say I can’t get it to them that day and not sure where I’ll be, start saying I’m stealing their phone, against Uber policy not to bring right back, texting me constantly saying I’m trying to sell to black market etc. Never again!!!!


----------



## Joe Saltucci (Oct 6, 2020)

MotorGal said:


> OR don’t. And just drop it at the hub (if your city has one)
> 
> I suppose, too, you could drop it somewhere else right after another one of your passengers and if worse came to worse you could just say those riders did it (1 in a group). Like a restaurant, hotel, dept store, etc)
> 
> Main thing make it easier on yourself and what you’re happy with.



I like to put the phone back into the passengers hands as often as possible. Again, on MY time. I collect the $15 from Uber, I almost always get a 20 spot from the very happy passenger. Most of the times....it seems like I'm dealing with $1200 i-phones.....and I know that a lot of folks do have the insurance.....but.....for those that don't.....losing a $1200 possession because of a momentary lapse is grievous, and I wouldn't want to be in that position.


----------



## MotorGal (Dec 1, 2017)

And another time I was staying at a hotel a few days near home (relatives and such) and I come out to my car with note from staff on my window that someone’s phone is in my car. I don’t accept people finding out where I live (and thankfully I was at a hotel that day) therefore the foil plan was decided once I saw an article that that works.

The deal is: many drivers don’t realize “any” time they are not driving a passenger is their personal business and no one else’s. Do with it what “they” want.

That’s why (the above and main post) I suggest a $60 finders fee. Then a driver isn’t giving up so much when they return things (calls, texts, driving, giving up surges, spare time, whatever may be the case). Or just let people be unhappy and even angry at drivers like me.


----------



## MotorGal (Dec 1, 2017)

MotorGal said:


> And another time I was staying at a hotel a few days near home (relatives and such) and I come out to my car with note from staff on my window that someone’s phone is in my car. I don’t accept people finding out where I live (and thankfully I was at a hotel that day) therefore the foil plan was decided once I saw an article that that works.
> 
> The deal is: many drivers don’t realize “any” time they are not driving a passenger is their personal business and no one else’s. Do with it what “they” want.
> 
> That’s why (the above and main post) I suggest a $60 finders fee. Then a driver isn’t giving up so much when they return things (calls, texts, driving, giving up surges, spare time, whatever may be the case). Or just let people be unhappy and even angry at drivers like me.


I drive late into evenings and I’m not going back 15-20 miles at 1:30 or 3 am. Their property no matter the value is for them to concern themselves with (the bottom line - meaning I may or may not care)

Also, I came across an article yesterday that says if you or a rider (anyone) loses their phone the “can” call their carrier report it stolen. Carrier (knowing the serial number) can make the phone completely unusable for eternity. Someone tris to sell, all theycan get for it is $50. So it’s not the end of the world. Not like losing your $1200 television or stereo equipment etc.


----------



## MotorGal (Dec 1, 2017)

I can’t stop thinking. 😆 

if your plumber lives next door and your water heater starts a big leak does he run over for free to repair it because it costs you a lot?


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

MotorGal said:


> I can’t stop thinking. 😆
> 
> if your plumber lives next door and your water heater starts a big leak does he run over for free to repair it because it costs you a lot?


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

painfreepc said:


> I've had Google Voice since it started I even have a vanity number which is very hard to get now if you try to


I composed mine of all Volvo numbers. It was curiously available! Like all my other Volvo memes and vanity plates. Man now that I had to reregister the Voice number I’ll say they’ve done a great job forwarding it directly to my phone, somehow I’d avoided that. Now I get 765 area code spam daily.. sweet


----------



## MotorGal (Dec 1, 2017)

painfreepc said:


> View attachment 680687


Oh yes, we can always depend on a few smart asses to show up here wanting to act hatefully to other drivers instead of minding their own business. I guess that makes their little minds feel smart and powerful. Whatever…


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

MotorGal said:


> Oh yes, we can always depend on a few smart asses to show up here wanting to act hatefully to other drivers instead of minding their own business. I guess that makes their little minds feel smart and powerful. Whatever…


I hope one day you lose your car keys or whatever device controls your car or maybe your phone maybe you leave it at some food counters maybe you leave it at the dinner table I hope they wrap it in foil and throw it in the dumpster cuz after all they're busy cooking and waiting on tables why should they take the time to put a note on your stuff and store it away somewhere inside the establishment all that time it would take for them to do that they could have made a couple of food orders and serve customers who the hell are you you're nobody it's like you're uber passenger there's nobody,
They are not living human beings that pay the Uber fare that earns you income, just like the food establishment you didn't pay for the food You're Nobody they don't need you just like you don't need your Uber customers,

Wow just look at the way your post starts out
"Drunk couple (smelling like they just showered in alcohol)"

That's what we do occasionally we take home very drunk people so they're not a Menace on the road, you don't even take pride in what you do instead you talk about your customers like there a piece of dog s***

Karma's a b**** I believe it is strongly and you need a big dose of karma.


----------



## MotorGal (Dec 1, 2017)

painfreepc said:


> I hope one day you lose your car keys or whatever device controls your car or maybe your phone maybe you leave it at some food counters maybe you leave it at the dinner table I hope they wrap it in foil and throw it in the dumpster cuz after all they're busy cooking and waiting on tables why should they take the time to put a note on your stuff and store it away somewhere inside the establishment all that time it would take for them to do that they could have made a couple of food orders and serve customers who the hell are you you're nobody it's like you're uber passenger there's nobody,
> They are not living human beings that pay the Uber fare that earns you income, just like the food establishment you didn't pay for the food You're Nobody they don't need you just like you don't need your Uber customers,
> 
> Wow just look at the way your post starts out
> ...


You do know this is not “your” forum to attack people on right?

Did you know that people that attack and try belittling other people is a sign of insecurity? Maybe you should just work on that.

There is no such thing as karma any more than your horoscope.

Have a good day and go take care of “you”.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

MotorGal said:


> You do know this is not “your” forum to attack people on right?
> 
> Did you know that people that attack and try belittling other people is a sign of insecurity? Maybe you should just work on that.
> 
> ...


,
i have seen karma in action, believe as you wish,
but you are right about attack part, it's YOUR forum to attack and belittle paying uber passagers, who by the way did nothing to you, you not even talk to them,
uber contacted you not the passanger.


----------



## MotorGal (Dec 1, 2017)

painfreepc said:


> ,
> i have seen karma in action, believe as you wish,
> but you are right about attack part, it's YOUR forum to attack and belittle paying uber passagers, who by the way did nothing to you, you not even talk to them,
> uber contacted you not the passanger.




How people treat you is their karma; how you react is yours. Maxim for life: You get treated in life the way you teach people to treat you. If you change the way you look at things, the things you look at change. When you judge another, you do not define them, you define yourself.


Wayne Dyer


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

MotorGal said:


> I can’t stop thinking. 😆
> 
> if your plumber lives next door and your water heater starts a big leak does he run over for free to repair it because it costs you a lot?


Rereading this I rather like this this defines your mentality, obviously he wouldn't fix it for free, but he could throw them a roll of duct tape so they could tape up the leak and then he couldn't negotiate a cost of permanent repair, you did nothing but complain about how your passenger smelled of alcohol the same passenger that paid Uber to pay you to take them home.


----------



## MotorGal (Dec 1, 2017)

painfreepc said:


> Rereading this I rather like this this defines your mentality, obviously he wouldn't fix it for free, but he could throw them a roll of duct tape so they could tape up the leak and then he couldn't negotiate a cost of permanent repair, you did nothing but complain about how your passenger smelled of alcohol the same passenger that paid Uber to pay you to take them home.



I am not obligated to do anything after I take them home. The pay (contract has ended) has stopped.

People that get angry at others for not doing the way they would, need to take a deep look within themselves.


I have observed over the years by mostly spending a 28-year career in a Fortune 100 company and highly successful people, etc. that people that enjoy what they do and believe in what they do, are paid back by the good feelings they receive from it. That can even be people that are only doing volunteer work in their community.



People that enjoy what they do, do not get angry at others for not doing the same job and work.



People that do get angry, however, get that way because they don’t enjoy their own job/career.



So really, people that say they give good customer service (which is totally subjective btw) and get angry at others for not doing things the way they say they do, are in denial of their true feelings. 



If someone is doing a job for good reason they do it out of their heart. It doesn’t matter to them that others aren’t getting the same pleasure (although they hope it for them). 



If they are not doing a job for good reason (out of their heart), they don’t really believe in what they’re doing therefore they want others to suffer as they are. They get angry and lash out at others for not doing the same as they feel they have to. They aren’t doing it because they want to.



Those people need to (for their own mental health) either decide whether they do, in fact, get pleasure from their actions. If they don’t, stop and get to know themselves better; make themselves happy with some changes. (If they’re angry at others, it’s because they are not truly happy).


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Neighbor
Late night
Plumber


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

MotorGal said:


> I am not obligated to do anything after I take them home. The pay (contract has ended) has stopped.
> 
> People that get angry at others for not doing the way they would, need to take a deep look within themselves.
> 
> ...


Thank you buddha, only thing that makes me angry is that Uber and left doesn't hold drivers more accountable for some of their egregious actions, example you get a scheduled appointment for 4:00 a.m. you're on your way to the appointment you haven't arrived you want to cancel cool nothing wrong with that, you arrive at their door at 3:50 and you go ahead and cancel right at the appointment time so you can collect a cancellation fee and has some mental mentality in someone's head that they got over on somebody, these people made an appointment to go to the airport the driver accepted the appointment these people could be going to some type of life changing event but some knucklehead clown driver decides I don't want to do this while he's sitting out in front of a customer's door yeah Uber and Lyft drivers should be accountable for crap like that, you have someone cell phone but you don't make an honest effort to return it I'm not saying you have to go out of your way I'm not saying you have to spend two hours to return it, I have returned several phones by mail they paid me to do it, I have never returned a phone and lost money driving uber, if you want to count the 10 or 15 minutes it took to drive back to somebody's house as losing money in my opinion that's some mental issue.


----------



## MotorGal (Dec 1, 2017)

painfreepc said:


> Thank you buddha, only thing that makes me angry is that Uber and left doesn't hold drivers more accountable for some of their egregious actions, example you get a scheduled appointment for 4:00 a.m. you're on your way to the appointment you haven't arrived you want to cancel cool nothing wrong with that, you arrive at their door at 3:50 and you go ahead and cancel right at the appointment time so you can collect a cancellation fee and has some mental mentality in someone's head that they got over on somebody, these people made an appointment to go to the airport the driver accepted the appointment these people could be going to some type of life changing event but some knucklehead clown driver decides I don't want to do this while he's sitting out in front of a customer's door yeah Uber and Lyft drivers should be accountable for crap like that, you have someone cell phone but you don't make an honest effort to return it I'm not saying you have to go out of your way I'm not saying you have to spend two hours to return it, I have returned several phones by mail they paid me to do it, I have never returned a phone and lost money driving uber, if you want to count the 10 or 15 minutes it took to drive back to somebody's house as losing money in my opinion that's some mental issue.


All business decisions are made by Uber, so your problem is with Uber. If you don’t like how they set it up - drivers being contract workers; therefore without being able to tell them how to do their jobs with their own equipment, perhaps you can write them and discuss

But they aren’t going to change. If they did, drivers would be employees. Uber cannot afford that.

it is what it is


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

MotorGal said:


> All business decisions are made by Uber, so your problem is with Uber. If you don’t like how they set it up - drivers being contract workers; therefore without being able to tell them how to do their jobs with their own equipment, perhaps you can write them and discuss
> 
> But they aren’t going to change. If they did, drivers would be employees. Uber cannot afford that.
> 
> it is what it is


Well you said it, that's what needs to happen we all need to become employees, at that point all will learn to be professional or get fired I'm speaking as a customer and a driver, years ago my mother had an appointment an important doctor's appointment she didn't make it to her appointment because of a clown Uber driver she had to reschedule for the following month, what if this was a life-threatening appointment, so yes we all need to become employees.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

painfreepc said:


> scheduled appointment for 4:00 a.m


If your a driver and notified hours previous to a specific time for pickup, why are the individuals that reserved the time not toes to the curb or early for the timed pickup? The driver did their job arriving ontime and/or prior to requested time. 

We are not babysitters or responsible for whatever life issues they are going through. 

We are just supposed to be at a certain place at a certain time. 

If they are going to be late, a simple phone call could and will help with the drivers decision to stay or go.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

painfreepc said:


> Well you said it, that's what needs to happen we all need to become employees, at that point all will learn to be professional or get fired I'm speaking as a customer and a driver, years ago my mother had an appointment an important doctor's appointment she didn't make it to her appointment because of a clown Uber driver she had to reschedule for the following month, what if this was a life-threatening appointment, so yes we all need to become employees.


I would say that was poor planning on your mom's part for not allowing for enough time to anticipate something happening and still getting there on time.

Had your mom got into the car and was going to the doctors and it broke down would it still be the driver's fault even though he's not the direct cause of the breakdown?

Your mom would still have to somehow book another ride to the doctor's office and there's no guarantee even that person would get there on time because of the incident that happened on the way to the doctor.

When you rely on somebody else to get you somewhere on time, you better damn well be sure you get there early cuz anything can happen.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

W00dbutcher said:


> I would say that was poor planning on your mom's part for not allowing for enough time to anticipate something happening and still getting there on time.
> 
> Had your mom got into the car and was going to the doctors and it broke down would it still be the driver's fault even though he's not the direct cause of the breakdown?
> 
> ...


You are right 100% agree I'm tired of arguing, all businesses should work that way if you have a rental appointment for a car at 11:00 a.m. and you show up at 11:01 they shouldn't rent you a car they should show you the door, you have a doctor's appointment at 12:00 noon you show up at 12:01 you should not be able to see your doctor they should just show you the door, you have a reservation for dinner at 7:00 p.m. and you show up at 7:01 they shouldn't give you a table, I'm done with this can't deal with talking to people who have no empathy no compassion for anyone but themselves.


----------



## MotorGal (Dec 1, 2017)

painfreepc said:


> Well you said it, that's what needs to happen we all need to become employees, at that point all will learn to be professional or get fired I'm speaking as a customer and a driver, years ago my mother had an appointment an important doctor's appointment she didn't make it to her appointment because of a clown Uber driver she had to reschedule for the following month, what if this was a life-threatening appointment, so yes we all need to become employees.


When drivers become employees and they have to be perfect little drivers, Uber has to take care of them in return: health care, social security, workers comp, equipment, etc. Too costly 

And many drivers would quit. They drive because they don’t want a schedule or expected hours. They don’t want to be controlled.

When they quit prices go up and riders have to wait longer for a driver.

You can’t have everything without the people, especially, to do it.

If m a rider having bad experiences with Uber, I’ll change to Lyft. If I get bad experiences with Lyft I will use a taxi, bus, etc. If I don’t get the service I must have and it doesn’t exist; I will have my own car or 100% reliable relative but that doesn’t exist either.

That’s life.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

MotorGal said:


> When drivers become employees and they have to be perfect little drivers, Uber has to take care of them in return: health care, social security, workers comp, equipment, etc. Too costly
> 
> And many drivers would quit. They drive because they don’t want a schedule or expected hours. They don’t want to be controlled.
> 
> ...


I really find it hard to believe if we were all the employees it would really be that much more costly for them, you do realize they would be taking a larger chunk of the fares than they do now right, think about it a simple long trip that pays you $25 a customer is paying what 40 50 maybe even 60 and you're going to maybe drive down the freeway for 30 45 minutes give me a break you're dreaming,

I posted a lyft request for pickup a few days ago going from San Bernardino up to victorville, 45 MI the payout to me was only going to be as I remember I think was around $37, what do you think the customer paid for that 60 70 80 bucks Maybe and I was only going to drive for about an hour and you really figured that's going to be some big loss to Rideshare Company If I Was hourly I doubt that very seriously.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

W00dbutcher said:


> I would say that was poor planning on your mom's part for not allowing for enough time to anticipate something happening and still getting there on time.
> 
> Had your mom got into the car and was going to the doctors and it broke down would it still be the driver's fault even though he's not the direct cause of the breakdown?
> 
> ...


Shut up fool you don't even know the circumstances of what happened number one this was about 3 years ago wasn't that many drivers available in the morning the f**** driver canceled at the door when he saw my mom had a walker she couldn't get another car.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

painfreepc said:


> Shut up fool you don't even know the circumstances of what happened number one this was about 3 years ago wasn't that many drivers available in the morning the f**** driver canceled at the door when he saw my mom had a walker she couldn't get another car.


You're right I don't know the circumstances of what happened.

Does that change the planning needed to Pivot if something even like this was to happen?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

painfreepc said:


> You are right 100% agree I'm tired of arguing, all businesses should work that way if you have a rental appointment for a car at 11:00 a.m. and you show up at 11:01 they shouldn't rent you a car they should show you the door, you have a doctor's appointment at 12:00 noon you show up at 12:01 you should not be able to see your doctor they should just show you the door, you have a reservation for dinner at 7:00 p.m. and you show up at 7:01 they shouldn't give you a table, I'm done with this can't deal with talking to people who have no empathy no compassion for anyone but themselves.


Obviously you called ahead to rent or do whatever it is with a phone. Why can't you do the same and notify them you're going to be late by a few minutes because unforeseen circumstances.

Time is money and we can't expect it to wait blindly without some sort of communication on the part of the person that's requesting the time or time slot.

That's just common courtesy.


----------



## MotorGal (Dec 1, 2017)

painfreepc said:


> I really find it hard to believe if we were all the employees it would really be that much more costly for them, you do realize they would be taking a larger chunk of the fares than they do now right, think about it a simple long trip that pays you $25 a customer is paying what 40 50 maybe even 60 and you're going to maybe drive down the freeway for 30 45 minutes give me a break you're dreaming,
> 
> I posted a lyft request for pickup a few days ago going from San Bernardino up to victorville, 45 MI the payout to me was only going to be as I remember I think was around $37, what do you think the customer paid for that 60 70 80 bucks Maybe and I was only going to drive for about an hour and you really figured that's going to be some big loss to Rideshare Company If I Was hourly I doubt that very seriously.


Well, you really don’t know how many internal costly changes that would have to happen and if it were even a solid financial decision. I’m sure they’ve done the math. It’s pretty evident in any case they’re willing to spend an exorbitant amount of money not making drivers employed. There’s a reason for that. One they are a business keeping their shareholders in mind as they legally must do.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

painfreepc said:


> You are right 100% agree I'm tired of arguing, all businesses should work that way if you have a rental appointment for a car at 11:00 a.m. and you show up at 11:01 they shouldn't rent you a car they should show you the door, you have a doctor's appointment at 12:00 noon you show up at 12:01 you should not be able to see your doctor they should just show you the door, you have a reservation for dinner at 7:00 p.m. and you show up at 7:01 they shouldn't give you a table, I'm done with this can't deal with talking to people who have no empathy no compassion for anyone but themselves.


You know when you go to a doctors appt and they are running two hours behind? That’s because of every person ahead of you thinking, “I’m only 10 minutes late”. Guess what…all of those 10 minutes add up. The person being rude to society is the one that expects their tardiness to be tolerated, not the person that refuses to tolerate it.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Rampage said:


> You know when you go to a doctors appt and they are running two hours behind? That’s because of every person ahead of you thinking, “I’m only 10 minutes late”. Guess what…all of those 10 minutes add up. The person being rude to society is the one that expects their tardiness to be tolerated, not the person that refuses to tolerate it.


kind of missed the whole point of what I said up there right service was not refused, Society always like to make a big deal about businesses establishments whatever giving bad service, as an Uber Lyft driver is your opportunity to give good service to show that there are good people in the world but instead most of you choose to be clowns and give out bad service I'm done with you guys my post here will be far and between from now on,

I actually do hope they make us all employees, because most of you here have never actually driven for companies where you were expected to give good service, most of you to just installed the app where you think you're moving packages from point A to point B that the passengers in your back seat are not people so I think it would be a good lesson for all of you because at that point you will want to give good service cuz you will pray for a tip and I'm quite sure after a few months or a year or so people will start to tip more because we will be hourly employees, good luck to all of you if that happens.


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

Lol service this service that if I lost my key ID phone etc I’d immediately offer real cash to catch the driver’s attention, fully aware Uber shortchanges drivers and runs on magic. You could sit there hoping your driver’s a huge cuck or that they’re just paranoid enough to think Uber will do something. Cash talks. If by some long shot that didn’t work I’d cope. But I’ll bet money they like money and it shows I’m serious. I don’t go around with this assumption the world is my lost and found.

But I’ve never lost something in any car because I don’t treat them like a waste bin or living space and valuables don’t mysteriously leave my person. They can’t be that valuable if you and Uber are asking a random unlucky driver to take a loss on them.


----------



## butchnelson6971 (Nov 4, 2021)

painfreepc said:


> how about you ask passagers if have all items and you look in back seat, no phone (no anything) left in my car in nearly a year.


It is not (my) responsibility to make sure (their) phone is in (their) purse or (their) pocket. As it is (their) phone, it is (their) responsibility to make sure (they) have it. Personally I always return phones at my convenience. That means when there's no more surge or at the end of my night and it must be on my way home. If it's not they're coming to me to get their phone. Simply put it's their phone if they want it they can come get it if they don't I'll throw it in the trash. Yes it's that simple.


----------



## MotorGal (Dec 1, 2017)

painfreepc said:


> kind of missed the whole point of what I said up there right service was not refused, Society always like to make a big deal about businesses establishments whatever giving bad service, as an Uber Lyft driver is your opportunity to give good service to show that there are good people in the world but instead most of you choose to be clowns and give out bad service I'm done with you guys my post here will be far and between from now on,
> 
> I actually do hope they make us all employees, because most of you here have never actually driven for companies where you were expected to give good service, most of you to just installed the app where you think you're moving packages from point A to point B that the passengers in your back seat are not people so I think it would be a good lesson for all of you because at that point you will want to give good service cuz you will pray for a tip and I'm quite sure after a few months or a year or so people will start to tip more because we will be hourly employees, good luck to all of you if that happens.


Have you heard of the concept of “black or white” thinking?

Because others do not strive to have a 5.0, doesn’t mean they treat passengers like packages. If they do, my packages like me pretty well because I gave a 4.95

Here’s an article for black or white thinking: 








Black and White Thinking


Black and white thinking is when someone thinks in extremes. Learn more about what it is, what causes it, and what you can do about it.




www.webmd.com


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

MotorGal said:


> Have you heard of the concept of “black or white” thinking?
> 
> Because others do not strive to have a 5.0, doesn’t mean they treat passengers like packages. If they do, my packages like me pretty well because I gave a 4.95
> 
> ...


Thank you Dr Phil


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

MotorGal said:


> Have you heard of the concept of “black or white” thinking?
> 
> Because others do not strive to have a 5.0, doesn’t mean they treat passengers like packages. If they do, my packages like me pretty well because I gave a 4.95
> 
> ...


4.95 is a perfect rating for not taking shit and letting pax walk all over you. The other .05 is your self worth. There will always be the times it was worth taking the occasional hit. I don’t trust a 5.0 driver really. We used to brag about that on here, back when it was a driver’s market and more challenging paxholes hadn’t gotten themselves kicked off the platform just yet.


----------



## MotorGal (Dec 1, 2017)

Volvonaut said:


> 4.95 is a perfect rating for not taking shit and letting pax walk all over you. The other .05 is your self worth. There will always be the times it was worth taking the occasional hit. I don’t trust a 5.0 driver really. We used to brag about that on here, back when it was a driver’s market and more challenging paxholes hadn’t gotten themselves kicked off the platform just yet.


Yeah, in my opinion, we have to keep our self respect while being nice. If they push me, I push them. Usually doesn’t need to be much. But once in a great great while I do give it to them (my opinions 😆 ). Like actually telling them “drivers really don’t like backseat drivers” - almost sassy probably in their minds because I don’t think they believe we are to talk back to Mr or Mrs uppity in the backseat and so forth. I really believe the respect goes both ways.

These days it does seem like riders are more and more appreciative. Thank goodness


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

painfreepc said:


> I'm quite sure after a few months or a year or so people will start to tip more because we will be hourly employees, good luck to all of you if that happens.


You think if we were hourly employees we would get more tips?! Are you delusional or what. Ask the city bus driver how he does in tips.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

JanetGraceMusic said:


> Have some respect n get current, *educated n sht*, too.


Oh, the irony.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

SinTaxERROR said:


> I never realized just how hostile a thread could become over tinfoil… 🤷‍♂️


imagine if we were arguing over something from the 20th century, like aluminum foil!


----------



## Mozart27 (Jun 12, 2017)

The Uber Guru Sydney said:


> Out of maybe half dozen phones I returned I think only one passenger gave me nothing in fact the last phone I returned was in Long Beach the guy gave me $100 bill so take your assumptions and put them where the sun don't shine.


in 4.5 years i have had maybe 30 phones left behind that i needed to return

1-abusive lady pax $70 reward

1-sitting in gutter couple $6 fare, $90 reward

1-20 year old dancer , stayed up all night , dropped phone off 230am, reward Toblerone

1-$80 fare, $5 reward


1 male pax, 2 different trips and days left phone 1 time, and phone wallet credit cards another- NOT EVEN a thankyou , after i drove 3 hours and 93 km to find him


Last week i drove 17 km back to return a phone, lady promised a tip, i received nothing, i pushed UBER for $20 finders fee

3 weeks ago young guy left phone in car, returned it 90 minutes later, received $20 tip

i believe UBER should have a BLANKET $25 return fee, or we drop the found item at a police station

I am fed up with the inconvenience and lack of gratitude and appreciation from 67%
[/QUOTE]

Not sure what 'reward toblerone' means. Also, for the one you drove 3 hours for... Hell no! 
I am the kind of guy that will return a phone if it's not too out of the way. But for all that BS, I would has prompted Uber right away. Either find a hub or have them help you arrange shipping back to the customer. 

I agree with you, people can show more appreciation. But don't let that discourage you from taking a little time. And karma is a thing, and you get rewarded for it. I have a story that just happened yesterday, and in the end I had a very lucrative day out of it.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Mozart27 said:


> 1 male pax, 2 different trips and days left phone 1 time, and phone wallet credit cards another- NOT EVEN a thankyou , after i drove 3 hours and 93 km to find him


i few years ago i had what would have been a 1 and 1/2 hour drive west on 10 freeway, i told him he has 2 options uber hub or i mail it, he paypal me $30 i mailed it.


----------



## Mozart27 (Jun 12, 2017)

Volvonaut said:


> That’s lucky. You rolled the dice on whether they’d be entitled or conjure up some actual gratitude. I’m happy for you, really. I’ve been doing this since 2015 myself and never received cash once unless I finagled it. Pax are just full of class aren’t they. Of course before the scamdemic, before they killed the nightlife and concept of having fun money forever not to mention surges this was more the late night crowd. Which is a good enough reason not to bend over backwards for some ******bags. Honestly my actual high class pax are adults who never left anything. I wouldn’t feel bad for the rest and would remind any driver you’re not obligated whatsoever to acknowledge Schrödinger’s item or engage once the ride is over. It’s definitely a money and sanity losing proposition almost always.





Lbenja said:


> I’ve received the $15 + as much as $30,40,60 tips many times for phone returns


Volvonaut,
I think you may be the issue. Considering your whole attitude with it. 

I've received cash tips. Whether it's just for the ride, or doing something over and above, or just being a nice person.

We are drivers, but we are providing a service. Being a part of the 'service industry,' you have to anticipate your customers needs. Sometimes this goes beyond just driving. Having a little empathy goes a long way.


----------



## Yotadriver (May 1, 2020)

SinTaxERROR said:


> I never realized just how hostile a thread could become over tinfoil… 🤷‍♂️


Lol!


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Yotadriver said:


> Lol!


it's about a OP with a Tinfoil hat.

I am not insensitive to the issue and sometimes the difficulties of returning a passenger's phone, what mostly bothers me here is the way the OP started his post, saying that they smell like they showered in alcohol, what did the issue of the phone and the other issues he described with returning phones have to do with the passenger smell like alcohol, he chose to do rideshare occasionally we pick up drunk people people who have been drinking alcohol as part of our service that is a very important part of our service keeping drunks off the street and driving so I'm failing to understand why the alcohol was an issue for him he doesn't want to pick up drunk passengers then don't pick them up,

Takes very little effort to say a few words that passengers make sure they have all their belongings and even turn your head and look in the backseat is it really that difficult,

I'm hearing comments like does a bus driver does an airplane or Airline make sure you have all your belongings, we are none of those we're using our cars basically as a taxi we are not a bus, do these comments mean to say that you actually do think of yourself as nothing more than a bus driver on a customer's preset route.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

painfreepc said:


> it's about a OP with a Tinfoil hat.


We have all been corrected… it’s aluminum foil.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

SinTaxERROR said:


> We have all been corrected… it’s aluminum foil.


In some of those dollar type stores I've actually seen a few packages that say tin foil, but maybe that's why they're in the discount store.


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

Mozart27 said:


> Volvonaut,
> I think you may be the issue. Considering your whole attitude with it.
> 
> I've received cash tips. Whether it's just for the ride, or doing something over and above, or just being a nice person.
> ...


Nah I already stated a lot of the paxholes I’ve dealt with are late night party types. Never as fun the day after. But now that I’m dealing with business professionals by day they’re also dicks. The last one who left his phone I picked up from the Tesla dealership (hilarious how often these have issues) and back to his mansion. His wife called me accusing me of trying to steal his phone??? No tip no gratitude no smile. But harassing me and my wife before during and after dinner. People really suck, don’t care what we go through and are so entitled. I still suggest throwing the phone out the window. My attitude? Is entirely based on how careless riders are to leave something, and what a negative experience it is. I’m always upbeat, talkative and professional with passengers so guess again.


----------



## Mozart27 (Jun 12, 2017)

W00dbutcher said:


> I have no clue that's just what they call them.
> 
> Why is a driveway not called a Parkway?
> 
> ...


You really just had to take a few minutes thinking about some of these. I know they are probably rhetorical but...

1. I believe 'tin foil hats' were actually made out of tin foil. Aluminum foil wasn't always around. Or maybe because the color looks like tin.

2. A driveway and parkway are both roadways you drive on. Driveways typically connect your main road (street, ave, etc) to a structure. It can be a house, apt, office, barn, or whatever. You 'drive' on it to get to the end of it. The fact people 'park' on them is just a side effect of their location/proximity to the dwelling. Same with Parkways: they are your path/route to the park.

3. Not sure what your question is here. Cargo is defined as the things you travel with (I.e. Your luggage). In whatever form that is, it is cargo. Regardless of the mode of transit.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Mozart27 said:


> You really just had to take a few minutes thinking about some of these. I know they are probably rhetorical but...
> 
> 1. I believe 'tin foil hats' were actually made out of tin foil. Aluminum foil wasn't always around. Or maybe because the color looks like tin.
> 
> ...


You forgot nose candy and hookers…


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

butchnelson6971 said:


> It is not (my) responsibility to make sure (their) phone is in (their) purse or (their) pocket. As it is (their) phone, it is (their) responsibility to make sure (they) have it. Personally I always return phones at my convenience. That means when there's no more surge or at the end of my night and it must be on my way home. If it's not they're coming to me to get their phone. Simply put it's their phone if they want it they can come get it if they don't I'll throw it in the trash. Yes it's that simple.


Thank you Mr bus driver thank you for your input.


----------



## butchnelson6971 (Nov 4, 2021)

Yes indeed you have to act like a pre-school bus driver for people to understand that they need to keep track of their own personal items and that it is not the responsibility of others to do it for them. So yeah little Timmy you may need to learn how to be responsible for your items. 😂


----------



## MotorGal (Dec 1, 2017)

Mozart27 said:


> Volvonaut,
> I think you may be the issue. Considering your whole attitude with it.
> 
> I've received cash tips. Whether it's just for the ride, or doing something over and above, or just being a nice person.
> ...


Do you not realize all the riders you pick up are not “your” customers? Each rider is a customer of Uber’s. You are only providing the action needed. The ride from A to B. If you sit there like a robot without a word you did your duty. If you talk or other on top of that, it is a negative or a positive. You may believe you’re going over and beyond in your service job, but the reality is you are only the transporter. You are not getting a loyal customer for yourself- you helped Uber get or continue helping their customer.

Main point: you do not have to anticipate “anything” other than getting them from A to B. Only anticipate other cars, people, bikes, scooters etc. and the occasional decision should you need to put them out due to bad behavior.

The rest: just be yourself. No promotion involved.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

MotorGal said:


> Do you not realize all the riders you pick up are not “your” customers? Each rider is a customer of Uber’s. You are only providing the action needed. The ride from A to B. If you sit there like a robot without a word you did your duty. If you talk or other on top of that, it is a negative or a positive. You may believe you’re going over and beyond in your service job, but the reality is you are only the transporter. You are not getting a loyal customer for yourself- you helped Uber get or continue helping their customer.
> 
> Main point: you do not have to anticipate “anything” other than getting them from A to B. Only anticipate other cars, people, bikes, scooters etc. and the occasional decision should you need to put them out due to bad behavior.
> 
> The rest: just be yourself. No promotion involved.


You guys logic and thinking really amuse me, do you realize how many jobs there are were required to give customer service and the people that's paying money are not your customer never will be your direct customer, not going to list the type of jobs should be obvious.


----------



## MotorGal (Dec 1, 2017)

If all drivers just did nothing but drive - no talk, no smiling, no frowning, no reminders of iPhones, nothing else, they did their job.

If you think you’re in the service industry or customer service business, you are wrong. That is your assumption; that is your rider’s assumption. It is not fact. It is not what Uber “requires” you to do in order to use their app. You could even say you are being exploited.

You know that, because you aren’t called in for a performance review and getting higher pay than the boring guy or gal because you have personality or better driving skills or a better, cleaner, car. You are not even building a record to quote from, should you apply for another job. Unless you think “John plays great tunes” is going to help you.

Nope. All you really get is pay to pick up and drop off. The only improvement is how many miles and minutes you get in. You may get more tips or you may not than the driver that does nothing else besides a safe drive. That could be “you” or it could be “just the type rider” you get.

Some think great service, tip. Some think: sad they have to drive at night, tip. Some just automatically tip.

THE only thing you can really do with being a driver “over and beyond” is to truly make a friend you will see on a different basis time after time or add to your other customer/lead list for that other job you are hopefully doing on the side.


----------



## MotorGal (Dec 1, 2017)

painfreepc said:


> You guys logic and thinking really amuse me, do you realize how many jobs there are were required to give customer service and the people that's paying money are not your customer never will be your direct customer, not going to list the type of jobs should be obvious.


That is when you are an employee and a performance appraisal is involved.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

MotorGal said:


> That is when you are an employee and a performance appraisal is involved.


Do you even realize what you just wrote are you just typing for the fun of it, you have basically just said no independent contractor is required to give good service because there is no oversight there's no one looking over their shoulder there's no one to appraisal them, you have basically just made my point thank you I am done with this trend, I will not open this trend even if I see a quote listed directly to me.


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

painfreepc said:


> Do you even realize what you just wrote are you just typing for the fun of it, you have basically just said no independent contractor is required to give good service because there is no oversight there's no one looking over their shoulder there's no one to appraisal them, you have basically just made my point thank you I am done with this trend, I will not open this trend even if I see a quote listed directly to me.


Lol. Well for what it’s worth the one thing I’ve agreed with you on is the boxes of cargo deal. It doesn’t hurt to give riders the personal touch. I just refuse to do it once the ride’s ended, as I don’t have faith in them or Uber offering any compensation karmic or otherwise. Due to plenty of experience. But I’ll keep the boxes of cargo thing in mind, I think it can be the difference in a good experience alright.


----------



## MotorGal (Dec 1, 2017)

painfreepc said:


> Do you even realize what you just wrote are you just typing for the fun of it, you have basically just said no independent contractor is required to give good service because there is no oversight there's no one looking over their shoulder there's no one to appraisal them, you have basically just made my point thank you I am done with this trend, I will not open this trend even if I see a quote listed directly to me.



I basically said what I said; I think you added more ideas to it or didn’t read.

An independent contractor performs specific actions to get a specific result. Their personality is not part of the job unless specified.


An independent contractor performs an action/job/duty. You may call it a service. The job drivers do is” drive” - from point A to point B. (safely and lawfully using Uber regulations of stay off politics, religion, bad language, rude behavior, etc.)

EXAMPLE:
If you hire a house painter (independent contractor) to paint a room in your house, their job is to perform according to contract certain actions to get a result of XYZ. You want them to use this brand and color of paint, you want the texture like (picture), you will pay this many dollars and want it done by this date.
When they play music, talk to you or not, smile or not, use their tools the way you want or not is not part of the contract and nothing to do with the job.
Room painted, on schedule, at cost agreed upon, period. 
Drivers are more like sub-independent contractors.

An independent contractor like a painter may get more work by that same individual or as they spread the word on how well that contractor did.
A driver will not be called back specifically no matter how much they want them again.


----------



## MotorGal (Dec 1, 2017)

painfreepc said:


> Do you even realize what you just wrote are you just typing for the fun of it, you have basically just said no independent contractor is required to give good service because there is no oversight there's no one looking over their shoulder there's no one to appraisal them, you have basically just made my point thank you I am done with this trend, I will not open this trend even if I see a quote listed directly to me.


I found this course that may help:









Academic Reading Comprehension and Note-taking That Work!


Understand what you read while you read it, remember it afterwards, and take highly effective notes!




www.udemy.com


----------



## dusybabyangel (3 mo ago)

MotorGal said:


> Yes. That’s why I have a problem with it. I’ve had them give my number to friends and family and they’re all calling and texting trying to arrange to pick up. And those that even tho I just called them from my number… the moment I say I can’t get it to them that day and not sure where I’ll be, start saying I’m stealing their phone, against Uber policy not to bring right back, texting me constantly saying I’m trying to sell to black market etc. Never again!!!!


 Are we talking about the same riders that will try and impress there girl friend by saying as they leave your vehicle “ I’ll take care of you on the app “. But they never do. Oh yes let me run right over to where ever you are and return your phone. Also, I once had a drug dealer hound me saying he left his drugs in my car. So yes, thank you Uber for allowing him access to my phone number.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

MotorGal said:


> I can’t stop thinking. 😆
> 
> if your plumber lives next door and your water heater starts a big leak does he run over for free to repair it because it costs you a lot?


yes, they do (and have, for the cost of parts) because that's what friends and neighbors do. We take care of each other.
Please - stop thinking. lol
(and I'm glad you don't live next door to me)


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

W00dbutcher said:


> When you rely on somebody else to get you somewhere on time, you better damn well be sure you get there early cuz anything can happen.


Doesn't matter if you're relying on someone else or transporting yourself - anything can happen. The difference is that when you rely on someone else and something happens, at least you can blame THEM instead of yourself, lol


----------



## harcouber (Dec 4, 2017)

painfreepc said:


> Well you said it, that's what needs to happen we all need to become employees, at that point all will learn to be professional or get fired I'm speaking as a customer and a driver, years ago my mother had an appointment an important doctor's appointment she didn't make it to her appointment because of a clown Uber driver she had to reschedule for the following month, what if this was a life-threatening appointment, so yes we all need to become employees.


That's on your mom. Unless you can prove that the Uber driver did something to cause her to be late. 
Did the Uber driver pick your mom up and then on the way stopped to have lunch????

I had a passenger just this morning complain to me ..... " I have been trying to get an Uber for more than an hour, and now I am very very late for work. " .... I politely informed that that " Ma'm I just received the request to pick you up, TWO MINUTES ago. I arrived on time. I am truly sorry for whatever problems you have in the last hour, but I had nothing to do with that. " .... She apologized and asked me to wait for one minute. 
I waited, she came right back, apologized again and gave me a $10 tip.


----------



## harcouber (Dec 4, 2017)

I think many of the stories related here are just that ..... stories.

Fictional bullshit that people make up to back their asinine assertions!


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

harcouber said:


> I think many of the stories related here are just that ..... stories.
> 
> Fictional bullshit that people make up to back their asinine assertions!


 most time the replies are what's real.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

harcouber said:


> That's on your mom. Unless you can prove that the Uber driver did something to cause her to be late.
> Did the Uber driver pick your mom up and then on the way stopped to have lunch????
> 
> I had a passenger just this morning complain to me ..... " I have been trying to get an Uber for more than an hour, and now I am very very late for work. " .... I politely informed that that " Ma'm I just received the request to pick you up, TWO MINUTES ago. I arrived on time. I am truly sorry for whatever problems you have in the last hour, but I had nothing to do with that. " .... She apologized and asked me to wait for one minute.
> I waited, she came right back, apologized again and gave me a $10 tip.


It's on my mom that the Uber driver pulled up to the door looked at my mom directly in the face look at the Walker canceled and drove away, do me a favor go F yourserlf.


----------



## MotorGal (Dec 1, 2017)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> yes, they do (and have, for the cost of parts) because that's what friends and neighbors do. We take care of each other.
> Please - stop thinking. lol
> (and I'm glad you don't live next door to me)


RIGHT. They take care of “each other”. They expect something in return (and when it doesn’t they are no longer a friend or they are a badly talked about neighbor).


----------



## Steven Seagull (Feb 5, 2019)

Joe Saltucci said:


> I like to put the phone back into the passengers hands as often as possible. Again, on MY time. I collect the $15 from Uber, I almost always get a 20 spot from the very happy passenger. Most of the times....it seems like I'm dealing with $1200 i-phones.....and I know that a lot of folks do have the insurance.....but.....for those that don't.....losing a $1200 possession because of a momentary lapse is grievous, and I wouldn't want to be in that position.


It really is worth it to go out of your way to return valuable items. I got $100 from a rider for returning his phone the same day.


----------



## Mozart27 (Jun 12, 2017)

MotorGal said:


> Do you not realize all the riders you pick up are not “your” customers? Each rider is a customer of Uber’s. You are only providing the action needed. The ride from A to B. If you sit there like a robot without a word you did your duty. If you talk or other on top of that, it is a negative or a positive. You may believe you’re going over and beyond in your service job, but the reality is you are only the transporter. You are not getting a loyal customer for yourself- you helped Uber get or continue helping their customer.
> 
> Main point: you do not have to anticipate “anything” other than getting them from A to B. Only anticipate other cars, people, bikes, scooters etc. and the occasional decision should you need to put them out due to bad behavior.
> 
> The rest: just be yourself. No promotion involved.


It's sad how small you guys think....

You can, in fact, create loyal customers from a positive interaction. Give the person a card with your info. Whether it be your own private car service, or another small business you are trying to get off the ground. (I promote scentsy, and someone in my home makes stickers.) 

A private car service it great...think about it. For every $1 Uber/Lyft is charging the pax, you are on making 50-70% of that. Go ahead and ask the pax for that same $20 they got charged, and eliminate the middle man. It is your business, the ride-share service is just your dealer. (Same as semi truck drivers. Whether they drive a company truck or their privately owned truck. They then reach out to a third-party dealer/dispatch service to find loads!)

With you logic: a server at a restaurant should be a robot and only serve food. "Don't worry about customer loyalty. It's not your restaurant."
No, it's your personality that draws them back (ideally looking for you personally), looking to get good service. And with good service comes a good tip. And their continued patronage is how you continue to get a check.

But no, please continue with your current mentality and see how far it gets you...


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Mozart27 said:


> It's sad how small you guys think....
> 
> You can, in fact, create loyal customers from a positive interaction. Give the person a card with your info. Whether it be your own private car service, or another small business you are trying to get off the ground. (I promote scentsy, and someone in my home makes stickers.)
> 
> ...


And this mentality is why occasionally you get crap service when you walk into a brick and mortar store because the people assisting you have the attitude it's not my store I'm not making the money off of this, and not realizing if they give good service I will return maybe even recommend the store to others and they continue to get a paycheck.


----------



## Mozart27 (Jun 12, 2017)

MotorGal said:


> If all drivers just did nothing but drive - no talk, no smiling, no frowning, no reminders of iPhones, nothing else, they did their job.
> 
> If you think you’re in the service industry or customer service business, you are wrong. That is your assumption; that is your rider’s assumption. It is not fact. It is not what Uber “requires” you to do in order to use their app. You could even say you are being exploited.
> 
> ...


You are wrong about not being under a performance review. We are rated after EVERY SINGLE RIDE. This rating is based on the customer's experience with you. Based on 'driving, courtesy, cleanliness...etc.' At any time you can be rated poorly. If you are rated 3 or under (just like we can for the pax; and yes Uber and Lyft vary), you will never be matched to that pax again. Do this enough, and you essentially get blacklisted from all the pax in your area from getting paired. Then you may have to drive further to get a match. IF your rating drops below a certain threshold, they can and will suspend or expel you from using the app at all. And then you say 'bye-bye' to your income. 

But please, keep doing what your are doing... It may not be immediate but you will eventually 'drain the well dry' for yourself.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Mozart27 said:


> You are wrong about not being under a performance review. We are rated after EVERY SINGLE RIDE. This rating is based on the customer's experience with you. Based on 'driving, courtesy, cleanliness...etc.' At any time you can be rated poorly. If you are rated 3 or under (just like we can for the pax; and yes Uber and Lyft vary), you will never be matched to that pax again. Do this enough, and you essentially get blacklisted from all the pax in your area from getting paired. Then you may have to drive further to get a match. IF your rating drops below a certain threshold, they can and will suspend or expel you from using the app at all. And then you say 'bye-bye' to your income.
> 
> But please, keep doing what your are doing... It may not be immediate but you will eventually 'drain the well dry' for yourself.


Now why would you go and tell them that.
We're trying to cull The Herd not give them insights to staying.


----------



## MotorGal (Dec 1, 2017)

Mozart27 said:


> It's sad how small you guys think....
> 
> You can, in fact, create loyal customers from a positive interaction. Give the person a card with your info. Whether it be your own private car service, or another small business you are trying to get off the ground. (I promote scentsy, and someone in my home makes stickers.)
> 
> ...



You and Painfreepc….

I made it at 5th grade reading level, just especially for you and those at your reading level (and mentality)

#1 go “read” and make sure you understand. I even posted a reading course you can take to learn “how” to read and understand 
#2 because you “can” act like a robot (plain, not really talk, not help extra etc.) doesn’t mean you “act like a mean rude person”
#3 look up definition for independent contractor 
#4 read again what I’ve said
#5 a waitress is an “employee” hired for their service AND personality
#6 The riders are NOT “your” customers 
#7 tried to help ya, but you refuse to see the light 
You poor things. 😂


----------



## MotorGal (Dec 1, 2017)

Mozart27 said:


> You are wrong about not being under a performance review. We are rated after EVERY SINGLE RIDE. This rating is based on the customer's experience with you. Based on 'driving, courtesy, cleanliness...etc.' At any time you can be rated poorly. If you are rated 3 or under (just like we can for the pax; and yes Uber and Lyft vary), you will never be matched to that pax again. Do this enough, and you essentially get blacklisted from all the pax in your area from getting paired. Then you may have to drive further to get a match. IF your rating drops below a certain threshold, they can and will suspend or expel you from using the app at all. And then you say 'bye-bye' to your income.
> 
> But please, keep doing what your are doing... It may not be immediate but you will eventually 'drain the well dry' for yourself.


Yeah, I’ll keep doing what I’m doing. My rating varies between 4.3 and 4.5. I think I’m gonna be okay. I’ve done this off and on for 6 years. Was trying to help you people but you just can’t understand anything.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

#2
I've had drivers like that and they all get 1, 2 or 3 stars and no tip, that's the rating system in action.


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

painfreepc said:


> #2
> I've had drivers like that and they all get 1, 2 or 3 stars and no tip, that's the rating system in action.


Not the sacred 2 star!


----------



## Mozart27 (Jun 12, 2017)

painfreepc said:


> It's on my mom that the Uber driver pulled up to the door looked at my mom directly in the face look at the Walker canceled and drove away, do me a favor go F yourserlf.


I agree with you 100%! But you didn't really give a clue or specify in your previous post, that the uber driver did not fulfill the trip.

And yes, this MotorGal person has made a lot of assumptions and insertions on this thread. And she has no heart. Might want to let the 'tin man' know about this one 😆 .


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

MotorGal said:


> RIGHT. They take care of “each other”. They expect something in return (and when it doesn’t they are no longer a friend or they are a badly talked about neighbor).


you might consider moving to a better neighborhood - or being a better neighbor.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

MotorGal said:


> Drunk couple (smelling like they just showered in alcohol) left their phone in my car. Next passenger pointed it out.
> 
> I went straight to 7/11 and bought foil. I should have already had some in car for the next time phone left. Wrapped it 2 or 3 layers and worked like a charm. No find my phone annoying ringing. No person showing up at my door. Just peace and quiet.
> 
> ...


Just so you know...

Uber doesn't return the stuff you turn in at the GLH. Try finding one single person that got something back that the driver dropped off to Uber.

If you want to make a better effort, try the local police, and get the precinct info to the pax, and make sure you get a receipt. You can show the receipt to Uber for your $15. If the pax doesn't pick it up in a month or so, many areas will consider the item yours. You can pick it up using the receipt, and the cops will give you something to say it's now yours... useful for getting phones unlocked so you can use or sell them.


----------



## sinious (Jul 19, 2017)

Uber took almost 45 min locating the trip I clearly had to select to report a missing item. Why ask what trip, then go to support and deal with a Walmart greeter quality support agent who continuously asks to verify which trip the phone I found was from? 

After failing hardcore finding a trip I told the address to, name of the person, that it was 49min ago, not my last ride but the one before that, this idiot kept asking me questions so he could locate the trip.

Bunch. Of. Untrained. Monkeys.

I always return phones, despite obvious popular refusal here. He was late for a wedding, I was close enough, gave me $20, Uber gave me 15, but it took an hour because Uber support can suck. Realize if the agent is a total noob and ask for supervisor. That supervisor got me the $15 in 4 minutes. Guy has cell back. $35 is not a great price but I don't need bad karma.

And my phone was recently stolen and I had to buy a new phone and do hours of reinstall, setup, login over almost 200 apps. So I feel for anyone losing a phone, regardless they left it. 
I sure as HELL would never forget mine in a car. 0% chance on that.


----------

